# Pardon David Dennison



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Looks like they found an end around to any constitutional question on whether a president can pardon themselves.  Drumpft can pardon David Dennison and avoid .....

What?  She filed in state court?  And there are text messages from David Dennison to her?  And photos?  

Never mind.


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like they found an end around to any constitutional question on whether a president can pardon themselves.  Drumpft can pardon David Dennison and avoid .....
> 
> What?  She filed in state court?  And there are text messages from David Dennison to her?  And photos?
> 
> Never mind.



*Rugby ......*

*Stormy Daniels......*

*David Dennison.......*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like they found an end around to any constitutional question on whether a president can pardon themselves.  Drumpft can pardon David Dennison and avoid .....
> 
> What?  She filed in state court?  And there are text messages from David Dennison to her?  And photos?
> 
> Never mind.


I half admire Trump. He’s a straight-up rich kid, bully, sick fuck with some charisma and charm and he does not give AF. He knew early on that if he said all this crazy shit appealing to people’s basest instincts and fears, he would get followers in our stupid country. If it worked, he’s got insane power and more money to go with his money and, if it didn’t, he’d have another tv show and win anyway. We need him to go away but he is crazy like a fox.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I half admire Trump. He’s a straight-up rich kid, bully, sick fuck with some charisma and charm and he does not give AF. He knew early on that if he said all this crazy shit appealing to people’s basest instincts and fears, he would get followers in our stupid country. If it worked, he’s got insane power and more money to go with his money and, if it didn’t, he’d have another tv show and win anyway. We need him to go away but he is crazy like a fox.


You just don't get it do you?...and honestly you never will. It wasn't NEVER about DT being a good candidate, it was about the other being worse. Let that sink in and try and wrap you nutter head around that. Perhaps if the old wench had campaigned and reached out to those deplorable's and combated all that Russian propaganda, you wouldn't be typing that dribble above.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You just don't get it do you?...and honestly you never will. It wasn't NEVER about DT being a good candidate, it was about the other being worse. Let that sink in and try and wrap you nutter head around that. Perhaps if the old wench had campaigned and reached out to those deplorable's and combated all that Russian propaganda, you wouldn't be typing that dribble above.


HRC caused dump to beat out 20 other GOP candidates?  Again you're arguing simply just to argue.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I half admire Trump. He’s a straight-up rich kid, bully, sick fuck with some charisma and charm and he does not give AF. He knew early on that if he said all this crazy shit appealing to people’s basest instincts and fears, he would get followers in our stupid country. If it worked, he’s got insane power and more money to go with his money and, if it didn’t, he’d have another tv show and win anyway. We need him to go away but he is crazy like a fox.


Just remember this - picture in your mind the Average Voter.  Now realize that half the people in America are below average.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> HRC caused dump to beat out 20 other GOP candidates?  Again you're arguing simply just to argue.


Here we agree...see its possible. What does that say about republican candidates...not much. And on the other side of the coin, you had the DNC rig the process against Bernie (thank god) and basically handing the nomination to that disgusting candidate HRC. And thus began the circus and comedy of errors by HRC and here we are today...did I leave anything out?


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I half admire Trump. He’s a straight-up rich kid, bully, sick fuck with some charisma and charm and he does not give AF. He knew early on that if he said all this crazy shit appealing to people’s basest instincts and fears, he would get followers in our stupid country. If it worked, he’s got insane power and more money to go with his money and, if it didn’t, he’d have another tv show and win anyway. We need him to go away but he is crazy like a fox.



*You're patronizing.....*

*Jealous and envious you are.....*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Here we agree...see its possible. What does that say about republican candidates...not much. And on the other side of the coin, you had the DNC rig the process against Bernie (thank god) and basically handing the nomination to that disgusting candidate HRC. And thus began the circus and comedy of errors by HRC and here we are today...did I leave anything out?


I think there’s a major ongoing Federal investigation seeking to discover what, if anything, you left out. The only accepted relevant fact you left out is the existence of a major, Russia-inspired online disinformation campaign.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You just don't get it do you?...and honestly you never will. It wasn't NEVER about DT being a good candidate, it was about the other being worse. Let that sink in and try and wrap you nutter head around that. Perhaps if the old wench had campaigned and reached out to those deplorable's and combated all that Russian propaganda, you wouldn't be typing that dribble above.


She was really lame and dishonest and even when she wasn’t dishonest, she was so disconnected she seemed dishonest. You can still agree with my Trump commentary, though, which is correct.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> She was really lame and dishonest and even when she wasn’t dishonest, she was so disconnected she seemed dishonest. You can still agree with my Trump commentary, though, which is correct.


Whoever you're conversing with risks being deemed a rino RAT should they agree on Trump's lack of at least mental fitness for office.  So don't hold your breath.  But do read the Patterson v Dennison lawsuit.  Whoever those fake people are over a fake affair in which fake tangible evidence is specifically required by fake Patterson to deliver to fake Dennison's fake lawyers as a condition of the fake settlement.  However, the fake internet has no way to retrieve fake texts and likely fake selfies of two fake people in a fake extramarital affair.  

The best part is the specificity of all contingencies of what she can't talk about.  Way more than just their affair. Can't talk about his other affairs, his conduct while having affairs.  Either Michael Cohen is a clairvoyant savant in knowing precisely what needed to be spelled out as to what would not be disclosed, or his client, Dennison, had quite the first hand involvement in the laundry list of piccadillos Dennison wants buried.  

These guys are like a shitty mob family.  
They whack a guy, bury him in a shallow grave up at Uncle Pete's farm, but don't bring lime powder to contain the corpse's decay.  Next thing you know, a porn star's hand breaks the otherwise undisturbed soil below the apple tree farm.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> HRC caused dump to beat out 20 other GOP candidates?  Again you're arguing simply just to argue.


That's right...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think there’s a major ongoing Federal investigation seeking to discover what, if anything, you left out. The only accepted relevant fact you left out is the existence of a major, Russia-inspired online disinformation campaign.


That Obama and US intelligence knew about and did nothing...


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

I never had sexual relations with that woman.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Whoever this David Dennison "DD" is seemed pretty worked up to cover his trail.  

Here's DD's own personal lawyer's language in how far DD wanted to protect against public disclosure 1 week before the election of an entirely different person than DD.  Yet, DD didn't sign this "MUTUAL RELEASE".  There's plenty of places marked for him to do so, but alas, no mutual assent.  

Whoops. 

4.1(a) All intangible information pertaining to DD and/or his family, (including but not limited to his children or any alleged children or any of his alleged sexual partners, alleged 
sexual actions or alleged sexual conduct or related matters), and/or friends learned, obtained, or acquired by PP, including without limitation information contained in letters, e-mails, text messages, agreements, documents, audio or Images recordings, electronic data, and photographs;  ...

(c) ... DD's business information, familial information, any of his alleged sexual partners, alleged sexual actions or alleged sexual conduct, related matters or paternity information, legal matters, contractual information, personal information, private social life, lifestyle, private conduct ....


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Whoever this David Dennison "DD" is seemed pretty worked up to cover his trail.
> 
> Here's DD's own personal lawyer's language in how far DD wanted to protect against public disclosure 1 week before the election of an entirely different person than DD.  Yet, DD didn't sign this "MUTUAL RELEASE".  There's plenty of places marked for him to do so, but alas, no mutual assent.
> 
> ...


Hey fken Einstein you think a married very wealthy man, would to protect his assetts


Nonononono said:


> Whoever this David Dennison "DD" is seemed pretty worked up to cover his trail.
> 
> Here's DD's own personal lawyer's language in how far DD wanted to protect against public disclosure 1 week before the election of an entirely different person than DD.  Yet, DD didn't sign this "MUTUAL RELEASE".  There's plenty of places marked for him to do so, but alas, no mutual assent.
> 
> ...


You're seriously slow. He fucked a porno star as a married man. He's a billionaire running for the presidency. Can't you Einstein connect the dots?


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Here we agree...see its possible. What does that say about republican candidates...not much.


What it says is your arrogantly stated, condescending theory that it was all about HRC, is bullshit.  dump tapped into that conservative fear response perfectly.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That Obama and US intelligence knew about and did nothing...


Wrong, you really like looking like a fool don't you?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I never had sexual relations with that woman.


 . . . and that abolishes the sins of anyone you want it to.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> What it says is your arrogantly stated, condescending theory that it was all about HRC, is bullshit.  dump tapped into that conservative fear response perfectly.


You're a partisan nutter. Anyone who can't look at HRC and cringe is completely blind to the obvious. So you nutter are fken Helen Keller.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that abolishes the sins of anyone you want it to.


What are you talking about?
I just want to get in front of this thing.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> What it says is your arrogantly stated, condescending theory that it was all about HRC, is bullshit.  dump tapped into that conservative fear response perfectly.


Conservative fear...wtf does that even mean. Obama carried those same states as did Trump. HRC failed miserably because she thought her name and riding Obama skirt tails would get her the white house...nothing but excuse after excuse. Your awful candidate was worse than the other...deal.


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You're a partisan nutter. Anyone who can't look at HRC and cringe is completely blind to the obvious. So you nutter are fken Helen Keller.


Where did I state an opinion on HRC?  Again, you stated a theory that dump's election was all about HRC and I simply pointed out the logical failure in that argument.  If dump had been running for reelection, maybe that theory would of held water.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Conservative fear...wtf does that even mean. Obama carried those same states as did Trump. HRC failed miserably because she thought her name and riding Obama skirt tails would get her the white house...nothing but excuse after excuse. Your awful candidate was worse than the other...deal.


Do you still think that now that you've seen what he is really like?


----------



## Wez (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Conservative fear....


Yes, as I've posted several souces to confirm how conservatives think and what they respond to.  All you got is your flawed opinions so far.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you still think that now that you've seen what he is really like?


Of course.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Of course.


I thought there might be some hope for you.  My mistake.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Where did I state an opinion on HRC?  Again, you stated a theory that dump's election was all about HRC and I simply pointed out the logical failure in that argument.  If dump had been running for reelection, maybe that theory would of held water.


Logical failure? You re too much.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> I thought there might be some hope for you.  My mistake.


I went into the ballot box with my eyes wide open...really no surprises other than utter denial of why it happened by those on the left....lesson still hasn't been learned.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> I went into the ballot box with my eyes wide open...really no surprises other than utter denial of why it happened by those on the left....lesson still hasn't been learned.


When you "went into the ballot box" you did not know he was a liar, a thief, and a con man?


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> She was really lame and dishonest and even when she wasn’t dishonest, she was so disconnected she seemed dishonest. You can still agree with my Trump commentary, though, which is correct.



*No.....you're wrong.*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 7, 2018)

nononono said:


> *No.....you're wrong.*


I like Trump better every day.
I've never seen liberals melting down like this.
Its like Christmas every day.


----------



## espola (Mar 7, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I like Trump better every day.
> I've never seen liberals melting down like this.
> Its like Christmas every day.


Coocoo.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You just don't get it do you?...and honestly you never will. It wasn't NEVER about DT being a good candidate, it was about the other being worse. Let that sink in and try and wrap you nutter head around that. Perhaps if the old wench had campaigned and reached out to those deplorable's and combated all that Russian propaganda, you wouldn't be typing that dribble above.


#dogshitwrappedincatshit


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that abolishes the sins of anyone you want it to.



*So does $ 130,000.00 .......?*

*But Stormy Daniels first said she didn't, then she sued and said she did.*

*This has Gloria Allred style written all over from behind the scenes.....*

*Michael Avenatti is Daniels Lawyer, he worked for Crooked Rahm Emanuel, Joe Biden *
*the lech, and he has sued Trump before.....against Paris Hilton, then he sued Paris*
*Hilton and settled for an undisclosed sum for his client.*
*The guy is an opportunist trying to fund his car racing hobby with Saudi Prince Abdulaziz*
*bin Turki Al Saud.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Do you still think that now that you've seen what he is really like?


*The Liar n Thief poses a question relevant about himself...... *


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think there’s a major ongoing Federal investigation seeking to discover what, if anything, you left out. The only accepted relevant fact you left out is the existence of a major, Russia-inspired online disinformation campaign.


Don't leave this out:


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> Just remember this - picture in your mind the Average Voter.  Now realize that half the people in America are below average.


No wonder Hillary won the popular vote.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> What it says is your arrogantly stated, condescending theory that it was all about HRC, is bullshit.  dump tapped into that conservative fear response perfectly.


#wewerenotwithher


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Wrong, you really like looking like a fool don't you?


#80'sforeignpolicy


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that abolishes the sins of anyone you want it to.


#sinsareneverabolished


----------



## xav10 (Mar 7, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> That Obama and US intelligence knew about and did nothing...


What’s great is that every time Trump announces that the Russian meddling was probably joined by other countries’ meddling and he “knows” the Russian meddling didn’t affect votes, he turns the spotlight back on himself. Nobody that matters believes him and, in fact, it turns up the heat from Mueller on just how much he was in touch with the Russians during the campaign.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 7, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s great is that every time Trump announces that the Russian meddling was probably joined by other countries’ meddling and he “knows” the Russian meddling didn’t affect votes, he turns the spotlight back on himself. Nobody that matters believes him and, in fact, it turns up the heat from Mueller on just how much he was in touch with the Russians during the campaign.


#noproofofvoteschanged


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

Wez said:


> Yes, as I've posted several souces to confirm how conservatives think and what they respond to.  All you got is your flawed opinions so far.


Haha only in your mind.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 7, 2018)

espola said:


> When you "went into the ballot box" you did not know he was a liar, a thief, and a con man?


Yes I realized she was.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha only in your mind.


So nothing?


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I've never seen liberals melting down like this.


Tribal politics.  We're not Americans, we're the enemy.  Russia approves of this message.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Tribal politics.  We're not Americans, we're the enemy.  Russia approves of this message.


Thing is the plumber is probably a totally affable guy outside this forum and just likes to tease people who think about the big picture and care about others (which he probably also does to some degree), but there are actually nono's out there that take this shit damn serious! The type that will take a rifle to a kids pizza place, think there are actual ISIS supporters in congress and still think Obama is coming back to take his pellet gun.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Tribal politics.  We're not Americans, we're the enemy.  Russia approves of this message.


And this one too.  It allowed them to carry on for 4 more years to eliminate HRC.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> So nothing?


He just said "only in your mind".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> What’s great is that every time Trump announces that the Russian meddling was probably joined by other countries’ meddling and he “knows” the Russian meddling didn’t affect votes, he turns the spotlight back on himself. Nobody that matters believes him and, in fact, it turns up the heat from Mueller on just how much he was in touch with the Russians during the campaign.


ZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZZzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz.........................................


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And this one too.  It allowed them to carry on for 4 more years to eliminate HRC.


Last night I heard a former CIA Director call Trump a "Russian asset". Can you imagine? He was busy discussing his lawsuit with the porn star. How far we have fallen from the grace and dignity and authority we had under President Obama.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Last night I heard a former CIA Director call Trump a "Russian asset". Can you imagine? He was busy discussing his lawsuit with the porn star. How far we have fallen from the grace and dignity and authority we had under President Obama.


#deadAmericansdontmatter

*DOJ agrees to hand over Fast and Furious documents, ending six years of litigation*
Mar 7, 2018 5:49 pm





WASHINGTON, DC - JUNE 12: U.S. Attorney General Eric Holder answers questions while testifying before the Senate Judiciary Committee on Capitol Hill June 12, 2012 in Washington, DC. Holder faced questions from senators about the ongoing Operation Fast and Furious investigation. (Photo by Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images)
84  Follow 

Mike Ciandella
Article GoalInform
Share

Tweet
After six years of fighting their release, the Department of Justice will hand over documents related to the botched Obama-era program dubbed “Operation Fast and Furious” to the House Committee on Oversight and Government Reform, according to a statement released today by the DOJ.

The DOJ blamed the long delay on “the previous administration’s refusal to produce documents requested by the Committee.” The documents will be released as part of a “conditional settlement agreement” with the committee, although the statement did not specify what the details of that agreement were. The settlement has been filed in federal court.

Attorney General Jeff Sessions said in the statement, “The Department of Justice under my watch is committed to transparency and the rule of law. This settlement agreement is an important step to make sure that the public finally receives all the facts related to Operation Fast and Furious.”

The Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms carried out Operation Fast and Furious beginning in late 2009. In the operation, guns were sold to known criminals through gun shops in Phoenix, Arizona, so that they could be tracked into Mexico later on. However, ATF lost track of around 1,400 of the roughly 2,000 guns sold during this operation.


' data-dfp-script-exe="div-gpt-ad-In-Content_300x250_102">

Two of these missing guns ended up surfacing at the scene of the murder of Border Patrol Agent Brian Terry by cartel members in December 2010. It was the investigation into the circumstances of Terry’s death that fist revealed Operation Fast and Furious to the public. Some of the gun dealers used by ATF in the operation voiced their concerns about selling guns to criminals, but the program continued anyway.

A June 2017 report from the House Oversight Committee accused the Obama administration of viewing Terry’s family as a public relations “nuisance.”

In 2012, then-Attorney General Eric Holder refused to turn over the relevant documents to Congress. This refusal to cooperate led to Holder becoming the only sitting Cabinet official to ever be held in contempt of Congress. 17 Democrats crossed party lines to vote to hold Holder in criminal contempt, and 21 voted to hold him in civil contempt. Holder himself accused the vote of being “politically motivated.”


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> #deadAmericansdontmatter
> 
> *DOJ agrees to hand over Fast and Furious documents, ending six years of litigation*
> Mar 7, 2018 5:49 pm
> ...


Are you sure you want to bring that up?  F&F started in 2006.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> Are you sure you want to bring that up?  F&F started in 2006.


That's the difference between you and me, I won't defend criminal behavior.


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> That's the difference between you and me, I won't defend criminal behavior.


...from our most ardent supporter of t and convict joe.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> ...from our most ardent supporter of t and convict joe.


LOL. Arpaio is a convicted criminal.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Last night I heard a former CIA Director call Trump a "Russian asset". Can you imagine? He was busy discussing his lawsuit with the porn star. How far we have fallen from the grace and dignity and authority we had under President Obama.


Yes Obama...the man or a mythical figure cast from the mold of perfection as some would have you believe (read above), but what if...

Every single "mainstream" news outlet, newspaper reporter, "journalist", and anyone with an axe to grind or looking for that payday, went after the messiah they way these zealots have gone after DT. Wonder what they'd find? Guess will never know....


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Last night I heard a former CIA Director call Trump a "Russian asset". Can you imagine? He was busy discussing his lawsuit with the porn star. How far we have fallen from the grace and dignity and authority we had under President Obama.


No doubt the entire U.S. is a Russian asset as one of our largest trading partners.  We had a trade deficit of $10 billion with them last year, $1 billion in January 2018 alone.  You people are often confused by assets.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Last night I heard a former CIA Director call Trump a "Russian asset". Can you imagine? He was busy discussing his lawsuit with the porn star. How far we have fallen from the grace and dignity and authority we had under President Obama.


And no wonder Romney called out the Russians in 2012.  Talk about U.S. Russian assets, $18 billion trade deficit.  $1.9 billion in October 2012 alone when Obama said Russia wasnʻt a threat.  Now we know why.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And no wonder Romney called out the Russians in 2012.  Talk about U.S. Russian assets, $18 billion trade deficit.  $1.9 billion in October 2012 alone when Obama said Russia wasnʻt a threat.  Now we know why.


#mormonsaresmarterthanmuslims


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> ...from our most ardent supporter of t and convict joe.


What did they do?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> And no wonder Romney called out the Russians in 2012.  Talk about U.S. Russian assets, $18 billion trade deficit.  $1.9 billion in October 2012 alone when Obama said Russia wasnʻt a threat.  Now we know why.


The former CIA Director referred to Trump as a “Russian asset.” Can you imagine? Our president referred to that way?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The former CIA Director referred to Trump as a “Russian asset.” Can you imagine? Our president referred to that way?


Can you imagine indeed, what the former CIA director said is almost treasonous...


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Can you imagine? Our president referred to that way?


He's been functioning as and getting rich as a Russian Laundromat for decades.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's been functioning as and getting rich as a Russian Laundromat for decades.


Decades.... apparently no laws were broken & he wasn't arrested or investigated for espionage ...decades ?
I'm not sure what that says about our"intelligence" agencies...


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> apparently no laws were broken & he wasn't arrested


There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters.  Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself.  The law hardly functions at all against the 1%.

https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


----------



## espola (Mar 8, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Decades.... apparently no laws were broken & he wasn't arrested or investigated for espionage ...decades ?
> I'm not sure what that says about our"intelligence" agencies...


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters.  Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself.  The law hardly functions at all against the 1%.
> 
> https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


J fken C. And I complained about the meme's.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> J fken C. And I complained about the meme's.


Easy to see why wez is so fucked up.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> J fken C. And I complained about the meme's.


Complaining is literally all you do here chump.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Complaining is literally all you do here chump.


Sad that's all you get...but not surprising...you have my pity.


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sad that's all you get


It's sad that's all you got...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> It's sad that's all you got...


do you think gobear ever blames the refs?  ;-)


----------



## Wez (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> do you think gobear ever blames the refs?  ;-)


He's probably a train wreck on the sidelines...


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The former CIA Director referred to Trump as a “Russian asset.” Can you imagine? Our president referred to that way?



*Here...let me help you with your word compilation....*

*" A former CIA Director was referred to as an " Asshat " by our President Donald Trump for *
*imagining that Russia had anything to do with him. "*

*




*

*Now close your office door you share with Wez...........*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's probably a train wreck on the sidelines...


If the refs are as uninformed as you two, then choo fken choo ...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters.  Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself.  The law hardly functions at all against the 1%.
> 
> https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


Going on for decades, yet no charges levied against the leader.
Perhaps the same folks that protected the Clinton's all these years.
Of course he has avoided arrest.....


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> Complaining is literally all you do here chump.


Pot calling kettle black....


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> If the refs are as uninformed as you two, then choo fken choo ...


Wez, we were right. He’s one of those whiny dads who blames the ref for everything when the kid is having a bad game.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 8, 2018)

espola said:


> You're not fooling anybody.


Not trying to fool anybody...
Please continue...Magoo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's probably a train wreck on the sidelines...


*No Wez......that's you.*

*How many times have you been asked to leave the pitch......*

*Don't lie.....just tell the TRUTH. It's good for the soul.*

*




*

*Wez in action !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wez, we were right. He’s one of those whiny dads who blames the ref for everything when the kid is having a bad game.


*You say that because you are one that does that !*

*




*

*xyz in action !*


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Wez, we were right. He’s one of those whiny dads who blames the ref for everything when the kid is having a bad game.


Haha so you admit you two are uninformed...god this is too easy. Way to go Juan.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters.  Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself.  The law hardly functions at all against the 1%.
> 
> https://newrepublic.com/article/143586/trumps-russian-laundromat-trump-tower-luxury-high-rises-dirty-money-international-crime-syndicate


Agree


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

Wez said:


> He's been functioning as and getting rich as a Russian Laundromat for decades.


Why would he need a Russian Laundromat when the Fed was laundering billions through the Treasury laundromat?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The former CIA Director referred to Trump as a “Russian asset.” Can you imagine? Our president referred to that way?


Yes.

Russian asset:


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Yes.
> 
> Russian asset:


The CIA Director didn’t refer to any of our previous presidents. He said that Trump acts like an asset of Putin.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 8, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Haha so you admit you two are uninformed...god this is too easy. Way to go Juan.


I don’t know if you have kids or if they play soccer son, but remember not to yell at the refs.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The CIA Director didn’t refer to any of our previous presidents. He said that Trump acts like an asset of Putin.


Does he do so by denying that Putin is a threat? Lol


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 8, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know if you have kids or if they play soccer son, but remember not to yell at the refs.


Of course Juan...my response was based on you and your brethren's stupidity. We all know ref's aren't as clueless as you nutters. But thanks for the unsolicited advice.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Going on for decades, yet no charges levied against the leader.


"The leader" of what?  You need to check with your doctor, you clearly have early onset dementia...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Of course Juan...my response was based on you and your brethren's stupidity. We all know ref's aren't as clueless as you nutters. But thanks for the unsolicited advice.


The plural of ref is "refs.". You're welcome.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Does he do so by denying that Putin is a threat? Lol


He impose that Putin's threat s more significant because Trump is so indebted to him.
Totally unprecedented!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He impose that Putin's threat s more significant because Trump is so indebted to him.
> Totally unprecedented!


Does this make sense to you?
#fakeprofessor


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does this make sense to you?
> #fakeprofessor


He was the Director of the CIA. He knows they own Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He was the Director of the CIA. He knows they own Trump.


What does he impose that mean? Dr.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> "The leader" of what?  You need to check with your doctor, you clearly have early onset dementia...


"There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters. Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself. The law hardly functions at all against the 1%."

That's your quote you ignorant fuck...
You then go on to cite an article claiming Trump has been doing his laundry for years...what leader were you referring to asswipe?
Oddly enough, I'm sure those with dementia make more sense than you do...Magoo proves that almost daily...


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He was the Director of the CIA. He knows they own Trump.


You seem pleased with that notion...perhaps he owned Obama too...perhaps GWB also?


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters. Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself. The law hardly functions at all against the 1%."
> 
> That's your quote you ignorant fuck...
> You then go on to cite an article claiming Trump has been doing his laundry for years...what leader were you referring to asswipe?
> Oddly enough, I'm sure those with dementia make more sense than you do...Magoo proves that almost daily...


You're not fooling anybody.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> You seem pleased with that notion...perhaps he owned Obama too...perhaps GWB also?


I was never CIA Director. You'll have to ask the guy who was.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> The plural of ref is "refs.". You're welcome.


You seriously went there?...Your grasp of grammar Juan is less than stellar...irony fken alert.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> You seriously went there?...Your grasp of grammar Juan is less than stellar...irony fken alert.


Just helping you out with the use of apostrophes; you're welcome.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters. Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself. The law hardly functions at all against the 1%."
> 
> That's your quote you ignorant fuck...
> You then go on to cite an article claiming Trump has been doing his laundry for years...what leader were you referring to asswipe?
> Oddly enough, I'm sure those with dementia make more sense than you do...Magoo proves that almost daily...


There's a reason he's called a pretzel.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I'm was never CIA Director. You'll have to ask the guy who was.


Irony alert on the use of apostrophes Juan...you're welcome.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I was never CIA Director. You'll have to ask the guy who was.


Haha...didn't correct quick enough Einstein.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I was never CIA Director. You'll have to ask the guy who was.


But you're pleased none the less...


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> But you're pleased none the less...


I am pleased when patriots of substantial governmental and foreign affairs experience call out Trump for compromising our interests, yes.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> "There have been plenty of laws broken and plenty of arrests at his properties that are well frequented by Russian gangsters. Of course he has managed to avoid arrest himself. The law hardly functions at all against the 1%."
> 
> That's your quote you ignorant fuck...
> You then go on to cite an article claiming Trump has been doing his laundry for years...what leader were you referring to asswipe?
> Oddly enough, I'm sure those with dementia make more sense than you do...Magoo proves that almost daily...


Even your belligerent response is incoherent.  Let me cheer you up:

http://www.nj.com/healthfit/index.ssf/2017/04/new_alzheimers_drugs_on_horizon_were_going_to_get.html


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Even your belligerent response is incoherent.  Let me cheer you up:
> 
> http://www.nj.com/healthfit/index.ssf/2017/04/new_alzheimers_drugs_on_horizon_were_going_to_get.html


Irony alert.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I am pleased when patriots of substantial governmental and foreign affairs experience call out Trump for compromising our interests, yes.


You can't be talking about Clapper or Brennan, right?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You can't be talking about Clapper or Brennan, right?


How many former CIA directors don't you find credible? Ha!


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Looks like a minidress has been preserved, much as a blue dress was some decades ago.  So not only can she accurately describe Mr. Dennison's junk, likely has photos of it, but what came out of that junk may still be on the dress.  

Oh, and another fellow actress of a certain form of filmed entertainment has been identified and is not currently talking.   Is a Dennis Davidson about to make his national debut?


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many former CIA directors don't you find credible? Ha!


Just the ones who call BS on Shitler


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Love the new avatar 5nos.  5nos > 4nos


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> How many former CIA directors don't you find credible? Ha!


Was he lying then or is he lying now?
He's not even black or gay, why does he get a pass?
*After Lying and Apologizing, Brennan Qualifies Both*

September 18 2014, 11:57 a.m.






CIA Director John Brennan today petulantly denied that he lied in March when he publicly insisted that the CIA had not improperly accessed the computers of Senate staffers investigating the agency’s role in torturing detainees.

Since then, an  internal investigation found the CIA had done just that, and Brennan was forced to apologize to Senate intelligence committee members.

In March, Brennan told Andrea Mitchell  at a Council on Foreign Relations event: “As far as the allegations of the CIA hacking into Senate computers, nothing could be further from the truth… We wouldn’t do that. I mean, that’s just beyond the, you know, the scope of reason in terms of what we do.”

But on Thursday, facing questions at an industry trade conference, Brennan carefully parsed his earlier statement, insisting that he had only been  denying the parts of Mitchell’s question that involved accusations of hacking with the intent to thwart the investigation.

“Thwart the investigation? Hacking in? We did not,” Brennan said.

Brennan had also publicly called the charges “spurious allegations that are wholly unsupported by facts.”

On Thursday, he pointed out the computers technically belonged to the CIA, even though they had been partitioned to create private work space for the Senate staffers.

There was more hairsplitting when he explained his apology. “I apologized then to them for any improper access that was done, despite the fact that we didn’t have a memorandum of understanding.” (See update below.)

And he spoke angrily of the accusations made by senators on the committee, which is chaired by Sen. Dianne Feinstein.

“I’m not going to take the allegations about spying and monitoring,” he said.

Back in March, the CIA fired back with an accusation of its own: that Senate staffers had illegally accessed and removed a key document.

Despite the lack of any evidence to support it, Brennan hinted Thursday that he’s sticking to that story.

“I think there are both sides that need to be addressed, and I’ll just leave it at that,” he said.

According to a McClatchy Newspapers report, tempers flared the last time Brennan met with the Senate committee in closed session, after he refused to tell his would-be overseers who authorized the intrusions into the computers.

Brennan was on a panel Thursday along with Letitia Long, director of the National Geospatial-Intelligence Agency, Adm. Michael Rogers, the director of the NSA, and David Shedd, acting director of the Defense Intelligence Agency.

The panel was adamant that former NSA analyst Edward Snowden’s revelations about the scope of NSA surveillance had done considerable damage to the intelligence community.

“I am watching groups change their behavior as a result of these revelations,” Rogers said.

UPDATE at 3:45 p.m. ET: In her floor speech blasting the CIA on March 11, Feinstein described the agreement between her committee and the CIA. As Brennan said, there was no memorandum of understanding. Rather, there was an “exchange of letters”:

Per an exchange of letters in 2009, then-Vice Chairman Bond, then-Director Panetta, and I agreed in an exchange of letters that the CIA was to provide a “stand-alone computer system” with a “network drive” “segregated from CIA networks” for the committee that would only be accessed by information technology personnel at the CIA—who would “not be permitted to” “share information from the system with other [CIA] personnel, except as otherwise authorized by the committee.”


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I don’t know if you have kids or if they play soccer son, but remember not to yell at the refs.




*




*

*An actor portraying xyz on the big screen....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Looks like a minidress has been preserved, much as a blue dress was some decades ago.  So not only can she accurately describe Mr. Dennison's junk, likely has photos of it, but what came out of that junk may still be on the dress.
> 
> Oh, and another fellow actress of a certain form of filmed entertainment has been identified and is not currently talking.   Is a Dennis Davidson about to make his national debut?









*The one saved was worn by the wrong person.....*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Mar 9, 2018)

xav10 said:


> He impose that Putin's threat s more significant because Trump is so indebted to him.
> Totally unprecedented!


Show us.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Wez said:


> Love the new avatar 5nos.  5nos > 4nos


Since he's on ignore by you, this will amuse you.  

He writes an unhinged post that I stole it from a video that was posted here of a lovely couple having a discussion with a shopkeeper.  Then blathers on about the missing teeth and the MAGA hat.  

Why anyone would initiate a defense of this lovely couple and their MAGA confederacy (or covfefe) only what may reside inside 4nos thin skinned yet thick skulled noggin. 

So I screen grabbed it, and cropped it so I'd have the full beauty of the MAGA words in the avatar.  But when I uploaded it, the forum automatically cropped it further.  Removing the MAGA words.  

So 4nos assumed this pleasant gentlemen was wearing a MAGA hat as opposed to what could just have been a red hat. Maybe it says "MAKE DONALD DRUMPFT AGAIN".  

But you know 4nos.  A regular Inspector Columbo.  He's got all the *" TRUTH  " !!!! ) "*


----------



## xav10 (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Since he's on ignore by you, this will amuse you.
> 
> He writes an unhinged post that I stole it from a video that was posted here of a lovely couple having a discussion with a shopkeeper.  Then blathers on about the missing teeth and the MAGA hat.
> 
> ...


By far the dumbest nut on this blog. I'm dying to know how he spends his days. Mom's basement?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Rare CCTV of a certain "Larry Letterston" seeking his own David Dennison aka Donald J. Trump NDA agreement.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Rare CCTV of a certain "Larry Letterston" seeking his own David Dennison aka Donald J. Trump NDA agreement.


Fairly boiler plate


----------



## espola (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Rare CCTV of a certain "Larry Letterston" seeking his own David Dennison aka Donald J. Trump NDA agreement.


I might have to start watching that show.


----------



## Wez (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I might have to start watching that show.


What do you mean, "might"??


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Since he's on ignore by you, this will amuse you.
> 
> He writes an unhinged post that I stole it from a video that was posted here of a lovely couple having a discussion with a shopkeeper.  Then blathers on about the missing teeth and the MAGA hat.
> 
> ...



*A hint for " Tony Clifton " aka Fat Slob Bob.....*

*




*

*Leaving these on the line after wearing them on your *
*front porch is frightening the neighbors .....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

espola said:


> I might have to start watching that show.


*Spola the Thief....maybe you can catch up in ten years......*


----------



## nononono (Mar 9, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Rare CCTV of a certain "Larry Letterston" seeking his own David Dennison aka Donald J. Trump NDA agreement.


*I cut your feeble " David " lure and line that crossed mine......*
*Last time tried that feeble shit you hooked yourself....man did*
*you squeal like a bitch !*

*




*

*Now go buy a real lure....and learn how to cast.*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> ... But you know 4nos.  A regular Inspector Columbo.  He's got all the *" TRUTH  " !!!! ) "*





xav10 said:


> I'm dying to know how he spends his days. Mom's basement?


No.  At our insane asylum here.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2018)

Pop Quiz:

Who does the person with this email address work for?

mcohen@trumporg.com

Feel free to tap on it, I think your phone or laptop will automatically set you up to compose an email to him if you'd like  to double check.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2018)

. . . are any of these people any relation to "John Miller" or "John Baron" . . . I'm sure to Stormy they are all just "Johns".


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Pop Quiz:
> 
> Who does the person with this email address work for?
> 
> ...



This falls into the category of 'Who gives a shit' but you seem enthralled...carry on detective Clouseau.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Pop Quiz:
> 
> Who does the person with this email address work for?
> 
> ...


So he’s not an outside attorney? He’s paying hush money to porn stars from within the company? That’s so presidential!


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> So he’s not an outside attorney? He’s paying hush money to porn stars from within the company? That’s so presidential!


Sticking a cigar in a interns vagina, in the oval office, set the bar.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> Sticking a cigar in a interns vagina, in the oval office, set the bar.


I think lying about it led to impreachment proceedings, correct?


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think lying about it led to impreachment proceedings, correct?


To whom did BC lie to again?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> To whom did BC lie to again?


Ken Starr. I think the discovery cost about $50m.

My favorite is the one where Trump, after being elected, settled a fraud case for duping people into paying “tuition” to “Trump U,” for $25 million! What a sleaze.


----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ken Starr. I think the discovery cost about $50m.
> 
> My favorite is the one where Trump, after being elected, settled a fraud case for duping people into paying “tuition” to “Trump U,” for $25 million! What a sleaze.


Actually a grand jury presented to by Starr.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

*GOBEARGO* said:


> To whom did BC lie to again?


That would be President BJ Clinton and Mr private citizen Trump.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Ken Starr. I think the discovery cost about $50m.
> 
> My favorite is the one where Trump, after being elected, settled a fraud case for duping people into paying “tuition” to “Trump U,” for $25 million! What a sleaze.


A fake attorney calling anyone a sleaze, too funny.


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> A fake attorney calling anyone a sleaze, too funny.


You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.
Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.
> Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
> That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
> I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.


Counselor, you're speculating that the trial would have been fun.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> No.  At our insane asylum here.



*I sell the material hardware that comprises the " well used " cubicle *
*Wez resides in.....*
*I use the hardware provided on specific forums for luring in *
*5nosepicker/Tony Cleftjaw/Mildred Ratshit/Winston Weaseldick *
*large mouth bottom feeders that resemble bubble eyed Adam Schiff *
*for Brains fish.....and I'm pretty, pretty, pretty good at it !*
*I discard any statements made by a left wing nut job that endorses *
*Cankle washing, Pelosi Lawn Mowers and Sperm Painting !*


*Bob....Bob.....Oh Bob....Is that Redrum on your index finger....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.
> Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
> That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
> I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.


*You're soooooo Jealous and Envious......*







*You'll never get close to anything like her...*
*And she's a stripper......*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.
> Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
> That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
> I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.


Does a settlement mean he was guilty?


----------



## xav10 (Mar 10, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Does a settlement mean he was guilty?


A $25m settlement? Yup.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2018)

xav10 said:


> A $25m settlement? Yup.



*You do not know what your spewing about......*
*Go south to a town across the border....that's as close as you'll *
*ever get to a Beautiful Woman, and that's only because they*
*feel sorry for Gringos like you......*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I think lying about it led to impeachment proceedings, correct?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.
> Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
> That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
> I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.


But Trump said he never settles? Are you saying, God forbid, he lied? . . . so we can add that to the list.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You're soooooo Jealous and Envious......*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's your defense? You simply roll with the punches no matter what.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Nonononono said:


>


Typical big government lib.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Typical big government lib.


Do you agree Reagan was weak on trade as well?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you agree Reagan was weak on trade as well?


Was not the best part of his game, but nobody's perfect.
Nixon was a lib.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 11, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Was not the best part of his game, but nobody's perfect.
> Nixon was a lib.


How about his amnesty for illegals?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 11, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> How about his amnesty for illegals?


No one is illegal.


----------



## nononono (Mar 12, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That's your defense? You simply roll with the punches no matter what.


*You are a First Class Shit Talker....*
*No Proof ....Just Shit from your pea Brain.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2018)




----------



## xav10 (Apr 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 2366


Yeah, on top of everything else, it would appear he has a love child.
I don’t think it’s relevant. The “Christian right” actually appreciates his ability to talk the talk while not walking the walk. They’ve already let us know.
He’s either a criminal and a shit president or just a shit president. It would appear that he’s both but we don’t know yet.
I think he’s already gotten a pass for being a harasser and an adulterer. There have been a few of those, “on all sides.”


----------



## espola (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> Yeah, on top of everything else, it would appear he has a love child.
> I don’t think it’s relevant. The “Christian right” actually appreciates his ability to talk the talk while not walking the walk. They’ve already let us know.
> He’s either a criminal and a shit president or just a shit president. It would appear that he’s both but we don’t know yet.
> I think he’s already gotten a pass for being a harasser and an adulterer. There have been a few of those, “on all sides.”


And Cain slew Able.  Does that excuse all murderers?


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

xav10 said:


> *You ever been sued for fraud? -> I haven’t*. *<- **
> Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
> That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
> I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.



** It  just doesn't smell right....I'm going with LIAR for one Peso.*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2018)

espola said:


> And Cain slew Able.  Does that excuse all murderers?


*And you stole Golf Balls.......*

*Thief.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.
> Do you admire those who sucker people into paying for provably worthless shit?
> That’s what your hero did, cost him $25m.
> I know it makes you proud that he almost got away with it. I wish he hadn’t settled...the trial would have been fun.


Sucker


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> You ever been sued for fraud? I haven’t.


Want a cookie?


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Want a cookie?


No thanks.


----------



## xav10 (Apr 15, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Sucker


I didn’t sign up, so I wasn’t a sucker. Although at $25m, I may have gotten my money back and then some!


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I didn’t sign up, so I wasn’t a sucker. Although at $25m, I may have gotten my money back and then some!


Have a cookie.


----------



## nononono (Apr 15, 2018)

xav10 said:


> I didn’t sign up, so I wasn’t a sucker. Although at $25m, I may have gotten my money back and then some!



*Keyword is " may "....*

*Not very confident are you......keep running.*


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Apr 16, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Keyword is " may "....*
> 
> *Not very confident are you......keep running.*


He didn't sign up because he doesn't like reading.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 20, 2018)

Hello.  I’m Tom Earl, EVP of Media Relations for the 5nos Organization. 

I’ve been asked to post here that there is no truth to any so-called “news” that Mr. 5nos has ever been involved in the cultivation, production, or use of any marijuana or derivative hallucinative products.  Mr. 5nos is a fabulous guy.  Real stand up gentlemen.  Aces!   

And he’s never been involved with any prostitutes such as Marine Corps Mary!


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 20, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hello.  I’m Tom Earl, EVP of Media Relations for the 5nos Organization.
> 
> I’ve been asked to post here that there is no truth to any so-called “news” that Mr. 5nos has ever been involved in the cultivation, production, or use of any marijuana or derivative hallucinative products.  Mr. 5nos is a fabulous guy.  Real stand up gentlemen.  Aces!
> 
> And he’s never been involved with any prostitutes such as Marine Corps Mary!


Digg'n deep.
Its either that or fold.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 24, 2018)

It was only a matter of time that he’d be trying out various disguises to avoid service of the coming court orders, contempt citations and articles of impeachment. 

This one is particularly convincing.  He’s going with a hard working laborer look.  Qualities he’s never spent a day of his life emulating.


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Hello.  I’m Tom Earl, EVP of Media Relations for the 5nos Organization.
> 
> I’ve been asked to post here that there is no truth to any so-called “news” that Mr. 5nos has ever been involved in the cultivation, production, or use of any marijuana or derivative hallucinative products.  Mr. 5nos is a fabulous guy.  Real stand up gentlemen.  Aces!
> 
> And he’s never been involved with any prostitutes such as Marine Corps Mary!



*Hey " Earl The Pearl " ask yourself " Bob ".....where did that *
*rash come from on my inner thighs.....*

*Is it from an Air Force " Amy " or a Deep State " Bathhouse Barry ".....*
*I suspect the latter.....Go see a doctor before you change states *
*and become a crusty " Alien " !*


----------



## nononono (Apr 24, 2018)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 192024, member: 2987"

View attachment 2450 

It was only a matter of time that he’d be trying out various disguises to avoid service of the coming court orders, contempt citations and articles of impeachment.

This one is particularly convincing.  He’s going with a hard working laborer look.  Qualities he’s never spent a day of his life emulating.

/QUOTE


*Bob.....Why would you do that ?*

*Why would you post a picture of the " Bait " shack lady.....*
*That's just Horrible.....she's as nice as can be.....she stocks*
*the Chicago Bath house style Velveeta that you & Barry love *
*sooooo much....*

*See that shovel...yes you remember it well, she gave you a*
*round house with that when you tried to steal the Adam Schiff*
*style worms.....Ahhhh yes you squealed like Ned on a stump after*
*that " Deliverance " of a smack down.....*

*Gunna try some Chuck Schumer Velveeta on ya here real soon..*
*You'll know it when hits the water, smells just like a Lyin Pelosi*
*on a hot side walk mid summer....*

*It's a retched smell you love so well ! *


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 25, 2018)

The mob takes the Fifth. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The mob takes the Fifth. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?


What does Kanye have to say about it?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Apr 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The mob takes the Fifth. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?


Let's ask Lois....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 25, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Let's ask Lois....


What a soulless whore she is, she deserves a horrible slow painful death. Maybe we can have husker read some of his posts to her.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Unfortunately, 4no’s public notoriety is shameful and degrading at best. 


Fortunately, the full 5Nos, grammatically accurate vis a vis a capital letter, retains the full confidence and styling of public support, albeit from an unexpected fan via her well placed Easter egg.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 26, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> . Maybe we can have husker read some of his posts to her.


You sadistic bastard.


----------



## nononono (Apr 26, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The mob takes the Fifth. If you’re innocent, why are you taking the Fifth Amendment?



*Hey mumbles....no one is cares. *

*Mueller is going to jail and Micheal Avenatti might*
*have another " love " child in the oven......*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Couldn’t find an existing thread re conservative Republican Trump supporting Nazis.  So I’m using this one.  Candidly, for another ulterior motive, really.  Always fun to relive golden moments in film history.  

However, in checking, man are there a lot of one post threads by one guy with a lot of anger issues. 

Unless he’s really just a mole embedded to punk the confirmed racists that bottom feed here. Just sayin’.


----------



## nononono (Apr 28, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Couldn’t find an existing thread re conservative Republican Trump supporting Nazis.  So I’m using this one.  Candidly, for another ulterior motive, really.  Always fun to relive golden moments in film history.
> 
> However, in checking, man are there a lot of one post threads by one guy with a lot of anger issues.
> 
> Unless he’s really just a mole embedded to punk the confirmed racists that bottom feed here. Just sayin’.



*How'd the surgery go on those multiple cheek injuries while circling the boat......*
*If you would listen once in a while they would just be in n out holes, but noooooo*
*you gotta squirm like Sen Jon Tester on a hot sidewalk after the truth is revealed*
*about his Lies....*

*If Sen Jon Tester has a " Brain cell " left he'd resign before the heat becomes over*
*bearing and he's shamed into tendering his resignation.....*

*This will not end well for Sen Jon Tester, you don't do what he did and get away *
*with it.......*

*And speaking of moles.....look what was in Bob's mouth.....*
*Democrats really are eating their own.....*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 28, 2018)

My ulterior motive is the gift that keeps giving, notwithstanding the lion’s share of Off Topic 2 dead posts attributable to a single member.


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

I’m Shocked!  Shocked, that the AG office of the SD of NY has Obama holdovers that have been pursuing an innocent man in a criminal probe for over 17 months now.  Getting illegal search warrants from corrupt judges, wiretapping phones!  Shocked!

There’s no other explanation possible.  

None.


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

The unedited raw feed from today’s WH press conference.  Admittedly, the quality of the images don’t reflect well that of Sarah Sanders and Jim Acosta.

I didn’t realize the press corps still wore powdered wigs.  Nor Sarah’s German accent.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I’m Shocked!  Shocked, that the AG office of the SD of NY has Obama holdovers that have been pursuing an innocent man in a criminal probe for over 17 months now.  Getting illegal search warrants from corrupt judges, wiretapping phones!  Shocked!
> 
> There’s no other explanation possible.
> 
> None.



*How those wounds healing up....stop the twice nightly sugar intake/alcohol and you might*
*have better results......*

*Speaking of shocked....I am very .....been chumming the water lately with " Tester Belly Cheese "*
*you must not like that Montana Liberal Cheese.....as soon as the Velveeta hit the water...*
*Bingo here you be....*

*Oh Bob, just sit back and enjoy the Daily Crimes being played out by Democrats. They're so*
*deep in this shit that I don't think a Fire hose would clean them up..........*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

That’s the best information I had at the time.


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> That’s the best information I had at the time.



*You hear that ?*

*That's the toilet in the other room objecting to*
*your Liberal dumps.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You hear that ?*
> 
> *That's the toilet in the other room objecting to*
> *your Liberal dumps.....*


Steady the buffs!   It’s not my dump, I “inadvertently” (again!) left off quotes. 

“That’s the best information I had at the time.”

    ~~~Sarah Huckabee Sanders. 5/3/18


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and that abolishes the sins of anyone you want it to.


*You are wrapping your arms around the most retched hypocrisy you can imagine.....*

*Please wash before you go anywhere.....*


----------



## nononono (May 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Steady the buffs!   It’s not my dump, I “inadvertently” (again!) left off quotes.
> 
> “That’s the best information I had at the time.”
> 
> ~~~Sarah Huckabee Sanders. 5/3/18



*Fat Slob Bob and the three coil flush......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey mumbles....no one is cares. *
> 
> *Mueller is going to jail and Micheal Avenatti might*
> *have another " love " child in the oven......*


Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.



*How's that " Cheek " wound......healing up ?*

*If you stop drinking and the midnight sweets they'll heal faster.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is.





nononono said:


> *How's that " Cheek " wound......healing up ?*
> 
> *If you stop drinking and the midnight sweets they'll heal faster.....*


"Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it is."
- - -  Ron Zeigler, Press Secretary to President Richard M. Nixon

Once the toothpaste is out of the tube, it's hard to get it back in.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> "Certain elements may try to stretch this beyond what it *is*."
> - - -  Ron Zeigler, Press Secretary to President Richard M. Nixon
> 
> Once the toothpaste *is* out of the tube, it's hard to get it back in.









*Bob.......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 10, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 10, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Hey Bob Yoo Hoo......Guess what I am......*
> 
> *Get It.....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 17, 2018)




----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

*Bob......now now....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?


Tricky, tricky, tricky . . .


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

I have nothing but contempt and anger for those who betray the trust by exposing the name of our sources. They are, in my view, the most insidious, of traitors.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?



*You truly are a Lowlife......The term WB is rather disgusting in any form vocal or print....*
*Try to refrain from using those types of terms and grow up a little....*
*And you wonder why the abuse comes your way continuously, I truly wonder how you are *
*in real life because those types of insults are a deep window into your tortured soul....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?





nononono said:


> *You truly are a Lowlife......The term WB is rather disgusting in any form vocal or print....*
> *Try to refrain from using those types of terms and grow up a little....*
> *And you wonder why the abuse comes your way continuously, I truly wonder how you are *
> *in real life because those types of insults are a deep window into your tortured soul....*


“I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?”

~~~Richard Nixon, October 7, 1971

After reading an unflattering article about a cabinet appointee, abusing his executive power to use federal agencies to target private citizens and their business.  

Any corollaries to Trump’s recent public statements attempting to use the USPS to target Jeff Bezos, owner of the Washington Post, by imposing higher shipping costs on Amazon, another Bezos’ asset?

Article 2 of the Impeachment of Richard Nixon may be of interest if anyone wants to look at actual facts from history.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?”
> 
> ~~~Richard Nixon, October 7, 1971
> 
> ...


This thing we have now makes watergate look like a panty raid.
You're not gonna like how it ends.


----------



## nononono (May 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> “I want you to direct the most trusted person you have in the immigration service that they are to look over all of the activities of the Los Angeles Times - - all, underlined to see whether they are violating the wetback thing... Otis Chandler - - I want him checked with regard to his gardener.  I understand he’s a wetback. We’re going after the Chandlers, every one, individually, collectively, their income tax. They’re starting this week. Every one of those sons of bitches.  Is that clear?”
> 
> ~~~Richard Nixon, October 7, 1971
> 
> ...


*You are a Lowlife.....and posting that in the form you did further proves my point.*
*No class, No respect.....all one needs to do is view your old posts and the context/intent.*
*Says it all....*
*You are a disgusting Lowlife.....Your bait didn't work. *
*You further poisoned your already diseased character......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This thing we have now makes watergate look like a panty raid.
> You're not gonna like how it ends.


Agreed.  Pence as president isn’t a pretty outcome.  I’d prefer he, Ryan, Hatch, Pompeo and Mnuchin have the decency to defer to General Mattis in the order of succession. 

But we know from historical legal precedence that a nationally elected political official of the Executive Branch can and has been lawfully and constitutionally indicted (Spiro Agnew), and can and have been compelled to follow subpoenas in legal proceedings during their presidencies (Nixon, Reagan, Clinton, et. al.).

But of course you knew all this.


----------



## Nonononono (May 18, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You are a Lowlife.....and posting that in the form you did further proves my point.*
> *No class, No respect.....all one needs to do is view your old posts and the context/intent.*
> *Says it all....*
> *You are a disgusting Lowlife.....Your bait didn't work. *
> *You further poisoned your already diseased character......*


But you’re so smart.  You must have known I was quoting Nixon.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 18, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> This thing we have now makes watergate look like a panty raid.
> You're not gonna like how it ends.


None of it has been flattering, for anyone who respects America and it's values.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Agreed.  Pence as president isn’t a pretty outcome.  I’d prefer he, Ryan, Hatch, Pompeo and Mnuchin have the decency to defer to General Mattis in the order of succession.
> 
> But we know from historical legal precedence that a nationally elected political official of the Executive Branch can and has been lawfully and constitutionally indicted (Spiro Agnew), and can and have been compelled to follow subpoenas in legal proceedings during their presidencies (Nixon, Reagan, Clinton, et. al.).
> 
> But of course you knew all this.


You're like a bloodhound in the twilight zone.
The trail is in another dimension.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're like a bloodhound in the twilight zone.
> The trail is in another dimension.


 . . . and you Dorothy clicking your heals together and wishing it would all go away and you could back in Kansas again.


----------



## Lion Eyes (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you Dorothy clicking your heals together and wishing it would all go away and you could back in Kansas again.


Pfffftttt....


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> None of it has been flattering, for anyone who respects America and it's values.


You would be a poor example of the former and the latter.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You would be a poor example of the former and the latter.


Do you understand?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (May 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Do you understand?


No, I do not understand why you hate America so.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 19, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> No, I do not understand why you hate America so.


Show me where I said anything that makes you think that.


----------



## nononono (May 19, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Agreed.  Pence as president isn’t a pretty outcome.  I’d prefer he, Ryan, Hatch, Pompeo and Mnuchin have the decency to defer to General Mattis in the order of succession.
> 
> But we know from historical legal precedence that a nationally elected political official of the Executive Branch can and has been lawfully and constitutionally indicted (Spiro Agnew), and can and have been compelled to follow subpoenas in legal proceedings during their presidencies (Nixon, Reagan, Clinton, et. al.).
> 
> But of course you knew all this.




*That dog ain't huntin.....*

*You best try some different Moonshine.....You all be better off *
*just lyin that it was a " Special " under cover operation to protect*
*the POTUS.....Oh hell NYT is already runnin with that crap....*

*Mueller is going to Jail along with a whole lotta Democrats !*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and you Dorothy clicking your heals together and wishing it would all go away and you could back in Kansas again.


Why?
Its just starting to get interesting.


----------



## nononono (May 24, 2018)

*Pardon General Micheal Flynn.......!*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

I need to get out of the red.  I’ve got $700 quatloos on Trump tweeting an angry tweet about Roseanne being canned, and will idiotically raise the irrelevant issue of “censorship” as if ABC were a federal government agency depriving someone of their First Amendment free speech rights to publicly defame and callously insult someone's heritage.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I need to get out of the red.  I’ve got $700 quatloos on Trump tweeting an angry tweet about Roseanne being canned, and will idiotically raise the irrelevant issue of “censorship” as if ABC were a federal government agency depriving someone of their First Amendment free speech rights to publicly defame and callously insult someone's heritage.


*Why do you keep posting about squatting in the " Loos ".......aren't you*
*satisfied with your present Creepy disposition on this forum......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Why do you keep posting about squatting in the " Loos ".......aren't you*
> *satisfied with your present Creepy disposition on this forum......*


$500 quatloos on the anatomically far shorter no never figuring out what a quatloo is, even given the incredibly simple search engines that would settle the reference instantly.  SAD !!!
MAKE DONALD DRUMPFT AGAIN !!!


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> $500 quatloos on the anatomically far shorter no never figuring out what a quatloo is, even given the incredibly simple search engines that would settle the reference instantly.  SAD !!!
> MAKE DONALD DRUMPFT AGAIN !!!


*Bob.....Bob......Bob.....*

*Squatin in The Loo.....*
*Got sum on his shoe...*
*Oh he'll just pee....*
*Got sum on his knee.....*
*He can always wipe...*
*Or take a Liberal swipe...*
*His smarts dropped a rung....*
*Yep, he's stepped in Dr Zira's dung......*


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2018)

Security camera footage from earlier today capturing 3nos and another nincompoop fiddling with expensive sanitarium medical equipment. 

At least it explains the whole “Apes” meltdown.


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Security camera footage from earlier today capturing 3nos and another nincompoop fiddling with expensive sanitarium medical equipment.
> 
> At least it explains the whole “Apes” meltdown.


*You are an Ape aren't you.......*

*You can sling shit with one finger......*

*You're " Apeshit "....*


----------



## Nonononono (May 31, 2018)

So who on the right is equally apoplectic about this gem as they are about Bee’s opinion about a public figure?  None of the usual gang of idiot nutters in this forum, I’m betting $150 quatloos.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So who on the right is equally apoplectic about this gem as they are about Bee’s opinion about a public figure?  None of the usual gang of idiot nutters in this forum, I’m betting $150 quatloos.


*You have a Deep fascination with Rudy in Drag...damn near half your posts lately.*
*You have a Deep hatred for our POTUS and the Flag.....has been present since you started lurking.*








*Just for YOU Bob....Just for You....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 1, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You have a Deep fascination with Rudy in Drag...damn near half your posts lately.*
> *You have a Deep hatred for our POTUS and the Flag.....has been present since you started lurking.*
> 
> 
> ...


If you aren't full on crying about being victimized you always find a way to hint at being done wrong by those evil, mean liberals. Grow up and worry about your own pitiful existence instead of presuming to chastise others.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Are we on DAY 23 of Melanie Watch?

And I’ve got book at 3/5 odds that Melanie has actually returned to NYC, with her son, which coincides with the school year ending.  Placed $250 quatloos on the eventual official reason being schooling requiring him (and her) to return to NYC. 

A tip for the thousands of working press “FAKE NEWS!” that regularly read this forum for information.  Check his status on that DC area club team.  If he’s no longer will them, that’s a lead on her (and his) “_Escape from DC_” coming this Fall.


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Are we on DAY 23 of Melanie Watch?
> 
> And I’ve got book at 3/5 odds that Melanie has actually returned to NYC, with her son, which coincides with the school year ending.  Placed $250 quatloos on the eventual official reason being schooling requiring him (and her) to return to NYC.
> 
> A tip for the thousands of working press “FAKE NEWS!” that regularly read this forum for information.  Check his status on that DC area club team.  If he’s no longer will them, that’s a lead on her (and his) “_Escape from DC_” coming this Fall.


*Is that the same as " VJ's Escape from the Planet of The Apes ".........*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 2, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Is that the same as " VJ's Escape from the Planet of The Apes ".........*


I see you are totally embracing your distain for those of differing ethnic backgrounds.


----------



## nononono (Jun 2, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I see you are totally embracing your distain for those of differing ethnic backgrounds.


*You aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer are you....*

*Are all the " Little Red Wagon's " red ......*
*Are you still lost on the Premise of the Movie.....*
*Are you still carrying " Ethnic " guilt on your back.....*
*Are you ever going to read the definition of Racism and understand it......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You aren't the sharpest knife in the drawer are you....*
> 
> *Are all the " Little Red Wagon's " red ......*
> *Are you still lost on the Premise of the Movie.....*
> ...


"Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it." ~ Santayana
“History never repeats itself but it rhymes" ~ attributed to Mark Twain


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> "Those who cannot remember the past are condemned to repeat it." ~ Santayana
> “History never repeats itself but it rhymes" ~ attributed to Mark Twain


*Those are two great quotes Rodent.....*

*They are not applicable to what I stated or your *
*lack of intelligence......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Those are two great quotes Rodent.....*
> 
> *They are not applicable to what I stated or your *
> *lack of intelligence......*


You just can't see it, that's OK, your ignorance is well founded.


----------



## nononono (Jun 3, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You just can't see it, that's OK, your ignorance is well founded.



*If you're calling Me ignorant....where pray tell does that put you.....*

*Oh ...that's right Ozark High School....Deep woods basket weaving.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 3, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Oh ...that's right Ozark High School....Deep woods basket weaving.*


You're so ignorant you don't even know when you are displaying it . . . like in the above example.


----------



## nononono (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You're so ignorant you don't even know when you are displaying it . . . like in the above example.


*Really....ya think soooo...*

*Take a pair of pliers and pull that hook out, your bleedin all over the forum...*.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Really....ya think soooo...*
> 
> *Take a pair of pliers and pull that hook out, your bleedin all over the forum...*.


Nice comeback, lol, your asinine babble is perfect fare for nutters to roll in. Meaningless and weak as circus punch with no footing in reality, nutter par excellence, nutter nirvana, rolling in Trump's excrement and liking it.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice comeback, lol, your asinine babble is perfect fare for nutters to roll in. Meaningless and weak as circus punch with no footing in reality, nutter par excellence, nutter nirvana, rolling in Trump's excrement and liking it.


Lies and insults loser-style.
q.e.d.


----------



## nononono (Jun 7, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice comeback, lol, your asinine babble is perfect fare for nutters to roll in. Meaningless and weak as circus punch with no footing in reality, nutter par excellence, nutter nirvana, rolling in Trump's excrement and liking it.


*Drinkin " Jungle " juice can be hazardous to your health, drinkin " Moonshine is even worse......*
*Drinkin at the DNC bar can lead to Arkancide/Death......just ask Seth Rich....*
*he had a " Hack " of a DNC Cankle Cocktail and it zeroed him.....you're displaying all the signs !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 14, 2018)

The important thing is that Michael Cohen isn’t changing criminal defense counsel because his present counsel is significantly funded unlawfully by Trump’s sham charitable and campaign funds that would be a conflict should he be indicted, arrested and perp walked, then need new criminal defense counsel to negotiate his turning state’s witness (ratting) against Trump, to avoid decades of prison time.

Whew.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 15, 2018)

The important thing is that the vast majority, actually all or nearly all, of the millions of pages of judicially authorized seizure of Trump’s fixer’s hard copy and electronically preserved written and audio evidence is attorney/client privileged documents and communications and will be excluded from prosecutorial use as evidence against him and Trump, and therefore expose the SDNY office, headed by a Trump appointed Assistant AJ and confirmed by a Republican controlled Senate, as a rank political witch hunt.

Whew. 

And its important that Cohen is not signaling any intent to flip like a rat and flap his gums to the feds. 

Whew.  Again with the “whew”?   Who knew?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The important thing is that the vast majority, actually all or nearly all, of the millions of pages of judicially authorized seizure of Trump’s fixer’s hard copy and electronically preserved written and audio evidence is attorney/client privileged documents and communications and will be excluded from prosecutorial use as evidence against him and Trump, and therefore expose the SDNY office, headed by a Trump appointed Assistant AJ and confirmed by a Republican controlled Senate, as a rank political witch hunt.
> 
> Whew.
> 
> ...


So, is this the one? Again?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, is this the one? Again?


The game is to get the little guy to flip on the big guy.
They can make up a story as long as it sticks.
Whitey Bulger used Mueller to drown all the other rats in his pool in much the same manner back in his Boston days.
Bulger went to the feds and pretended to be giving them the goods on all of his underworld cohorts, when half the time he was using them (the feds) to eliminate the competition.
Bulger even put on disguises to "look" like other mobsters, and executed public "hits" on others, then pointed the feds to "witnesses" who fingered the guy Whitey was impersonating.
Mueller was in the middle of it.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The game is to get the little guy to flip on the big guy.
> They can make up a story as long as it sticks.
> Whitey Bulger used Mueller to drown all the other rats in his pool in much the same manner back in his Boston days.
> Bulger went to the feds and pretended to be giving them the goods on all of his underworld cohorts, when half the time he was using them (the feds) to eliminate the competition.
> ...


Your response is now supposed to be "I don't give a shit".  Didn't you get the tweet this morning?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> The game is to get the little guy to flip on the big guy.
> They can make up a story as long as it sticks.
> Whitey Bulger used Mueller to drown all the other rats in his pool in much the same manner back in his Boston days.
> Bulger went to the feds and pretended to be giving them the goods on all of his underworld cohorts, when half the time he was using them (the feds) to eliminate the competition.
> ...


 . . . and now he is in the middle of this, a similar situation, although in a political sense.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Your response is now supposed to be "I don't give a shit".  Didn't you get the tweet this morning?


I said no such thing.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . and now he is in the middle of this, a similar situation, although in a political sense.


Yes, Mueller is playing the same game he always has.
Will he get played the way Whitey played him?
I dont think so.
Trump isnt playing.

Whitey played the game because he had to, he was a criminal, and an extremely intelligent man, so he outplayed the FBI and got away. (until very recently)
Trump is the President of the United States.
Mueller can kiss his ass.


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, Mueller is playing the same game he always has.
> Will he get played the way Whitey played him?
> I dont think so.
> Trump isnt playing.
> ...


People are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> People are going to be laughing at you the rest of your life.


"Us".
People are going to be laughing at *us*.
Im here for you, bro. (dad)


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Yes, Mueller is playing the same game he always has.
> Will he get played the way Whitey played him?
> I dont think so.
> Trump isnt playing.
> ...


Seems Whitey has smarts and integrity, Trump doesn't. Trump is a slime ball, praises slime balls and hires slime balls (that's all he can get).


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Your response is now supposed to be "I don't give a shit".  Didn't you get the tweet this morning?


Scum.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 15, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Scum.


Trump, a scum? Yes, well established years ago and now validated for the world to see.


----------



## nononono (Jun 15, 2018)

espola said:


> Your response is now supposed to be "I don't give a shit".  Didn't you get the tweet this morning?


*No....The " I don't give a SHIT " was uttered by a Republican Senator on CNN this am....*
*The sleaze bag blond behind the desk with the pixie cut and a mole on her eye about*
*lost her water....There ratings are beyond in the tank now....*


*And by the way....what's up with Anthony Bourdain's autopsy .....I smell a rat (Rodent ) *
*in the wood pile......*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 15, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Seems Whitey has smarts and integrity, Trump doesn't. Trump is a slime ball, praises slime balls and hires slime balls (that's all he can get).


Whitey was a criminal and now he's in the pen.
He used the FBI to do his dirty work.
Who else did that?


----------



## espola (Jun 15, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Whitey was a criminal and now he's in the pen.
> He used the FBI to do his dirty work.
> Who else did that?


...from the riddle-master.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2018)

espola said:


> ...from the riddle-master.


We know the answer, dont we.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 16, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Trump, a scum? Yes, well established years ago and now validated for the world to see.


He was validated in Nov.2016.....


----------



## espola (Jun 16, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> He was validated in Nov.2016.....


Honest people knew he was scum years ago.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 16, 2018)

espola said:


> Honest people knew he was scum years ago.


Ok, even I'm laughing at you now.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 18, 2018)

espola said:


> Honest people knew he was scum years ago.


----------



## nononono (Jun 19, 2018)

*Poor Poor Micheal Avenatti.....got locked out of his house.*
*Got a divorce notice before christmas. *
*Got a $ 10,000,000.00 judgement against him.*
*Got moved to the back of the line at CNN.*
*Got refused for a TV show with the " Mooch ".*
*Got exposed for the " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " Clown that he is.*

*Now he's pickin at scraps from the Democrats Border stunt with *
*paid adults smuggling Immigrant Children....*

*Tick Tock the fifteen minutes has run off the clock....*

*Poor Poor Mikey....*

*He should focus on mending his " Own " fences at this point....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Cohen’s still waiting a pending criminal indictment?   Check. 

No other reason to bring this thread to the top.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

No reason to post anything here.  

Really, no reason at all.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> No reason to post anything here.
> 
> Really, no reason at all.


I agree.
No reason, which is why neither one of us have posted anything.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I agree.
> No reason, which is why neither one of us have posted anything.


Exactly.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Exactly.


Im still your biggest fan.
(Im setting up the punch line, for Christ's sake)


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

I thought you were that nincompoop 4no’s biggest fan?  You don’t still think we are the same guy behind the avatar, do you?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought you were that nincompoop 4no’s biggest fan?  You don’t still think we are the same guy behind the avatar, do you?


No comment.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought you were that nincompoop 4no’s biggest fan?  You don’t still think we are the same guy behind the avatar, do you?


If somehow, you were actually espola,.....
Now THAT would blow my mind.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

I had bone spurs.  No military service.  So like all others that did not serve, my opinions carry no weight with those that served.  I believe E served.  He wore a dress and wig on his first crossing of the equator.  

Giuliani, however, has some ‘splaining to do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I had bone spurs.  No military service.  So like all others that did not serve, my opinions carry no weight with those that served.  I believe E served.  He wore a dress and wig on his first crossing of the equator.
> 
> Giuliani, however, has some ‘splaining to do.


Let me get this straight.
People who have not served in the military can have opinions, but those opinions hold no weight when held against those who have served in the military.
Is this your "opinion"?

Are you related to Mussolini?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought you were that nincompoop 4no’s biggest fan?  You don’t still think we are the same guy behind the avatar, do you?


I'd love to see you dump out the whole bag-o-rats.
I have my suspicions, and Im pretty good at following the bouncing ball, but I would love to be surprised.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me get this straight.
> People who have not served in the military can have opinions, but those opinions hold no weight when held against those who have served in the military.
> Is this your "opinion"?
> 
> Are you related to Mussolini?


You’ve failed to absorb the import of your brethren in this forum when military service history is demanded as a prerequisite for an acceptable offering of an opinion.  

Each time that prerequisite has been demanded of my fake alias here, I’ve cited my bone spurs as a legally operative reason I could not serve in Vietnam.  Perhaps a half dozen times.  

Not that anyone in a position as President that literally will hug an American flag (without consent by the flag, mind you) had such an excuse to dodge Vietnam military service.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’ve failed to absorb the import of your brethren in this forum when military service history is demanded as a prerequisite for an acceptable offering of an opinion.
> 
> Each time that prerequisite has been demanded of my fake alias here, I’ve cited my bone spurs as a legally operative reason I could not serve in Vietnam.  Perhaps a half dozen times.
> 
> Not that anyone in a position as President that literally will hug an American flag (without consent by the flag, mind you) had such an excuse to dodge Vietnam military service.


So yes?
wait, no,...right?
ok, its a yes, no, its a definite no, yes?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I had bone spurs.  No military service.  So like all others that did not serve, my opinions carry no weight with those that served.  I believe E served.  He wore a dress and wig on his first crossing of the equator.
> 
> Giuliani, however, has some ‘splaining to do.


Dress and wig was the uniform of some of the Shellback officials in charge of the ceremony.  As a poor Polliwog I was limited to wearing my underwear inside out and backwards, outside my pants.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Let me get this straight.
> People who have not served in the military can have opinions, but those opinions hold no weight when held against those who have served in the military.
> Is this your "opinion"?
> 
> Are you related to Mussolini?


Americans with the DD-219 to prove it are more legitimate than supporters of the unamerican criminal fraud currently occupying the WH.


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I'd love to see you dump out the whole bag-o-rats.
> I have my suspicions, and Im pretty good at following the bouncing ball, but I would love to be surprised.


If you’re import is I am 4nos, although I have implied it many times in double talk and innuendo, it’s been to irritate him or her into another of his classic insane posts.  Not as a Easter egg admission.  

I’ve tried to replicate his cadence, misspellings, grammatical ignorances, and general cerebral shortcomings.  But alas, he/she never disappoints with Hannitized deepstate insanity I have neither the patience nor time to research to include the latest “pizza-gate, or Arkancide” theorizes propulgated by Fox’s coterie of insane prime time nincompoops. 

I’m still at Pizzagate and Uranium One with that crowd.  God knows what insanity they’re filling their mindless audience with currently.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Dress and wig was the uniform of some of the Shellback officials in charge of the ceremony.  As a poor Polliwog I was limited to wearing my underwear inside out and backwards, outside my pants.


I thought you always dressed like that.
Is my mental picture askew?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Dress and wig was the uniform of some of the Shellback officials in charge of the ceremony.  As a poor Polliwog I was limited to wearing my underwear inside out and backwards, outside my pants.


See, afflett.  Perfect post to evidence we’re not the same guy.  My knowledge of the equator ceremony is based entirely on The History Channel version rather than what actually happens.  E says it’s pretty juvenile stuff.  Backward undies.  Big deal.  I’d embellish with Tahitian prostitutes, et. all.  But then, I’m inclined to puffery.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Americans with the DD-219 to prove it are more legitimate than supporters of the unamerican criminal fraud currently occupying the WH.


Wrong.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> See, afflett.  Perfect post to evidence we’re not the same guy.  My knowledge of the equator ceremony is based entirely on The History Channel version rather than what actually happens.  E says it’s pretty juvenile stuff.  Backward undies.  Big deal.  I’d embellish with Tahitian prostitutes, et. all.  But then, I’m inclined to puffery.


I thought it was pretty cool that they just let him be himself.
Squids.
Who knew?


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Americans with the DD-219 to prove it are more legitimate than supporters of the unamerican criminal fraud currently occupying the WH.


Candidly, I’ve no idea what the hell a DD-219 is.  I’m not even going to look it up and pretend to know what it is.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You’ve failed to absorb the import of your brethren in this forum when military service history is demanded as a prerequisite for an acceptable offering of an opinion.
> 
> Each time that prerequisite has been demanded of my fake alias here, I’ve cited my bone spurs as a legally operative reason I could not serve in Vietnam.  Perhaps a half dozen times.
> 
> Not that anyone in a position as President that literally will hug an American flag (without consent by the flag, mind you) had such an excuse to dodge Vietnam military service.


Proper flag etiquette mandates that "the flag should never touch anything beneath it." The code mandates that the "flag should never be carried flat or horizontally, but always aloft and free." 

Seems Donald was checking if he what he did was ok as well:

TOUCHING, HUGGING FLAG
REPLY
Submitted by John Miller on June 19, 2018 - 5:29pm
Is it ok to hug or embrace a flag as a display of patriotism?
FLAG AFFECTION, ETIQUETTE
REPLY
Submitted by John Barron on June 19, 2018 - 4:57pm
I would like to Physically display how much I love THE FLAG. What means of Affection are appropriate to demonstrate this?
SO NICE
REPLY
Submitted by Almanac Staff on June 20, 2018 - 12:08pm
Hi, John Barron: Always SO NICE to Hear from you. Thanks for checking in!

https://www.almanac.com/content/american-flag-etiquette-rules-and-guidelines


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Dress and wig was the uniform of some of the Shellback officials in charge of the ceremony.  As a poor Polliwog I was limited to wearing my underwear inside out and backwards, outside my pants.


Is that what they told you when you came to?


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Candidly, I’ve no idea what the hell a DD-219 is.  I’m not even going to look it up and pretend to know what it is.


Me neither.  I mistyped - it's a DD-214,  Certificate of Release or Discharge from Active Duty.  It has a record of the career highlights, such as dates, awards, rank, etc.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Candidly, I’ve no idea what the hell a DD-219 is.  I’m not even going to look it up and pretend to know what it is.


You dont have to know in order to know that our poor, (underwear outside his pants) friend is wrong.
This is the USA.
All her citizens are equal. (in theory, "constitutionally")

Its a little, dare I say, .."fascistic" to imply that military persons are select, and above the rest of us.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Is that what they told you when you came to?


February 1975, somewhere in the Indian Ocean, Latitude 0.  The date is important since for almost a decade before that most US Navy ships had spent their sea duty time in the South China Sea, which despite the name, is entirely north of the Equator.  As a result, out of over 5000 residents of the USS Enterprise at the time, fewer than 400 were Shellbacks. 

The Senior Shellback was the First Lieutenant, the officer in charge of the ship's boatswain mates (decks, anchors, mooring lines, small boats) a 30-year man who had worked his way up from paint-chipper to a commission.  His office was right outside the main entrance to our electronics shop.  The Senior Polliwog was an AT1 on his final cruise before retirement who had spent his career mostly as an aircrewman on VP squadrons and requested a big ship for his last cruise and thus ended up in our shop.  The loudest Polliwog was my buddy Tank (260-pound Italian from New York) who for a few days after the date of the Crossing was announced started every morning by shouting "Shellbacks Suck!" as he passed the First Lieutenant's office. 

 There wasn't enough time to give every Polliwog the full treatment, so I, like most, only had to crawl through a canvas tube filled with rotten garbage and fresh vomit and then jump into a tank of salt water -> Shellback! The old man was placed in a coffin-shaped box, a bucket of garbage dumped on him, the lid closed, and salt water from a fire hose sprayed on the outside.  When they opened the lid, he was chewing on potato peels and asking for more, so they closed the lid and sprayed him down again.

Tank got the full treatment - spanked with lengths of fire hose, grease in his hair and ears, and kiss the baby's belly, in addition to the more common indignities.

On our way back to our berthing area to clean up, most of us just dropped our ruined clothes over the side.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You dont have to know in order to know that our poor, (underwear outside his pants) friend is wrong.
> This is the USA.
> All her citizens are equal. (in theory, "constitutionally")
> 
> Its a little, dare I say, .."fascistic" to imply that military persons are select, and above the rest of us.


Some people forfeit their equality by committing criminal acts, or by coddling those who do.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Some people forfeit their equality by committing criminal acts, or by coddling those who do.


Innocent until proven guilty.
Coddling criminals is a leftist ideal.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.
> Coddling criminals is a leftist ideal.


Everything is different in the new t regime.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Everything is different in the new t regime.


Is there a reason why your underbritches are outside your pants?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there a reason why your underbritches are outside your pants?


Please continue......


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Is there a reason why your underbritches are outside your pants?


Naval tradition.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.
> Coddling criminals is a leftist ideal.


And "innocent until..." only works in court.  I am not a lawyer, judge, cop, or juror, so I am free to tell the truth from the time of the crime.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Naval tradition.


Ok.
Proceed.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> And "innocent until..." only works in court.  I am not a lawyer, judge, cop, or juror, so I am free to tell the truth from the time of the crime.


Right!
Please continue.....


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> And "innocent until..." only works in court.  I am not a lawyer, judge, cop, or juror, so I am free to tell the truth from the time of the crime.


You're also free to put your underpants UNDER your regular britches.
Not judging.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You're also free to put your underpants UNDER your regular britches.
> Not judging.


Not on Crossing Day, if you want to graduate to Shellback.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Not on Crossing Day, if you want to graduate to Shellback.


That was a long time ago, you old sea hag.
Put your pants on like a grown up.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That was a long time ago, you old sea hag.
> Put your pants on like a grown up.


Interesting how you create your own fantasies.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Interesting how you create your own fantasies.


You are an endless source of humor and entertainment, magoo.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You are an endless source of humor and entertainment, magoo.


Telling a lie about someone and then running with it like it were true is very Izzy-ish.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Interesting how you create your own fantasies.


Apparently you lived your fantasies... 
"One mans fantasies , another mans nightmare".


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Telling a lie about someone and then running with it like it were true is very Izzy-ish.


Sounds paranoid, wouldn't you agree?


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I thought you were that nincompoop 4no’s biggest *fan*?  You don’t still think we are the same guy behind the avatar, do you?


*Rick has air conditioning....*
*You have San Diego Harbor water.....*


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Apparently you lived your fantasies...
> "One mans fantasies , another mans nightmare".


No lies and insults, right?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Telling a lie about someone and then running with it like it were true is very Izzy-ish.


Im laughing at you.
No lie.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> Sounds paranoid, wouldn't you agree?


I have no idea what that means.


----------



## espola (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Im laughing at you.
> No lie.


https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudobulbar_affect


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> No lies and insults, right?


Pardon me.
Did you say something?
I thought not.
Please continue Magoo.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pseudobulbar_affect


I will be laughing at you for the rest of your life.
(maybe even longer)


----------



## Lion Eyes (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> I have no idea what that means.


Don't play stupid.
Never mind.


----------



## nononono (Jun 22, 2018)

espola said:


> Interesting how you create your own fantasies.


*No Fantasy....You posted the evidence and admitted to*
*stealing Property from the Golf Course you lurk about*
*in early morning hours....*
*Then you engaged in further Criminal conduct by negotiating*
*with your fellow Lemming Poster on the sale of said stolen items...*

*The above is only one example of your sordid behaviors....*
*Who knows how you have REALLY conducted yourself thru out life....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 22, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Innocent until proven guilty.
> Coddling criminals is a leftist ideal.


You are making excuses for and wondering why criminal charges have been filed, would you consider that 'coddling'?


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Jun 23, 2018)

espola said:


> Telling a lie about someone and then running with it like it were true is very Izzy-ish.


You must be talking about the Time cover.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rick has air conditioning....*
> *You have San Diego Harbor water.....*


I dont need AC where I live.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jun 23, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> You are making excuses for and wondering why criminal charges have been filed, would you consider that 'coddling'?


Oh, rat.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jun 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Oh, rat.


I will say, unlike LE who goes ballistic when I refute his BS or expose his hypocrisy, you remain calm and take it like a man.


----------



## nononono (Jun 23, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> I dont need AC where I live.


*Mother Nature's A/C....Yeah !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

So I’ve been able to pour over many of the usual gang of idiots’ posts here of late, I can definitively state my posts are always perfect.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 3, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So I’ve been able to pour over many of the usual gang of idiots’ posts here of late, I can definitively state my posts are always perfect.


Yes.  Flawless.  In both the spelling and use of grammar.  Many say so, and I have to agree they are right.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Yes.  Flawless.  In both the spelling and use of grammar.  Many say so, and I have to agree they are right.


No inadvertent and unnecessary capitalized words (for emphasis of course)?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> No inadvertent and unnecessary capitalized words (for emphasis of course)?


None.  All having been poured over by careful review.  Not a single misuse of any word choices.  I amaze myself.


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> So I’ve been able to pour over many of the usual gang of idiots’ posts here of late, I can definitively state my posts are always perfect.



*BOOM !*

*BOOM !*

*LIAR !*


----------



## nononono (Jul 4, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> None.  All having been poured over by careful review.  Not a single misuse of any word choices.  I amaze myself.



*BOOM !

BOOM !

BOOM !

LIAR !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 4, 2018)

nononono said:


> *BOOM !*
> 
> *BOOM !*
> 
> ...


It's "Boom Clap!" you yoyo . . .


----------



## nononono (Jul 5, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> It's "Boom Clap!" you yoyo . . .



*Really ?*

*Geeez....I could swear I typed it....*

*Again....*

*BOOM !*

*BOOM !*

*BOOM !*

*BOOM !*

*LIAR !*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2018)

Lanny Davis.  No other reason to post in this thread that would cause it to be at the top of the first thread page again.


----------



## nononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Lanny Davis.  No other reason to post in this thread that would cause it to be at the top of the first thread page again.



*Just to point out your extreme Cowardice....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Just to point out your extreme Cowardice....*


Ibid.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Ibid.


What's "Ibid"?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

The childishly stolen far shorter screen name character than my exceedingly manly and more than sexually satisfying lengthy ‘no’s’ character seems to have awoken to continue his or her self-immolation of challenging easily verifiable facts is once again driven to having embarrassing indisputable truths hurdled “their” way.  As his/her fuhrer routinely conveys: SAD!!!


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's "Ibid"?


Apart from the clear English language grammatical purpose, the less obvious alternative passive purpose nincompoops such as yourself are currently unable to fathom.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Apart from the clear English language grammatical purpose, the less obvious alternative passive purpose nincompoops such as yourself are currently unable to fathom.


That clears it up, thanks.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> That clears it up, thanks.


Does it?


----------



## espola (Jul 8, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> What's "Ibid"?


google "ibid" -- About 67,300,000 results (0.30 seconds)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 8, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Does it?


I asked you what it meant.
I have no problem asking questions to things I dont know.
Maybe its just a weakness of mine.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

With the Oregon arsonists pardoned, who will wagers their quatloos on the Bundys receiving their pardons?

It’s a trick question to all those with a semblance of intellligence to quickly look up which of the racists among them have any federal crimes notched on their bedposts.  

One idiot of course, will react instinctively on impulse with a photo of an anus, feces, or a Cleveland Steamer.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

I was so waiting patiently for a Cleveland Steamer image.  Alas, this thread merely jumps to the top of page 1 once again.  For no particularly derivative purpose.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> The childishly stolen far shorter screen name character than my exceedingly manly and more than sexually satisfying lengthy ‘no’s’ character seems to have awoken to continue his or her self-immolation of challenging easily verifiable facts is once again driven to having embarrassing indisputable truths hurdled “their” way.  As his/her fuhrer routinely conveys: SAD!!!



*You should wipe after that.......*


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I was so waiting patiently for a Cleveland Steamer image.  Alas, this thread merely jumps to the top of page 1 once again.  For no particularly derivative purpose.


*You feel dirty don't you......*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *You feel dirty don't you......*


I feel pleased you are posting on this thread I started.


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I feel pleased you are posting on this thread I started.


*I'm pleased you're pleased....now go wipe your lips.*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I'm pleased you're pleased....now go wipe your lips.*


Of course I’m pleased you’re pleased that I’m pleased this thread maintains top placement in the off topic threads.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Of course I’m pleased you’re pleased that I’m pleased this thread maintains top placement in the off topic threads.


We wont let you down, Peter.
We know you did it for all the right reasons.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> We wont let you down, Peter.
> We know you did it for all the right reasons.


There are 4-5 readers of this forum who know exactly why I encourage vigorous postings on this particular thread.  

You are not among them, and thus they are all laughing at you and the ignominious flaccid 4nos for haplessly supporting my cause celebre.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> There are 4-5 readers of this forum who know exactly why I encourage vigorous postings on this particular thread.
> 
> You are not among them, and thus they are all laughing at you and the ignominious flaccid 4nos for haplessly supporting my cause celebre.


Here let me help, (Peter)


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Of course I’m pleased you’re pleased that I’m pleased this thread maintains top placement in the off topic threads.



*Greg sent this just for you Bob.....*

*




*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 12, 2018)

https://twitter.com/FkEviLMedic/status/1017557300481966080


----------



## nononono (Jul 12, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> There are 4-5 readers of this forum who know exactly why I encourage vigorous postings on this particular thread.
> 
> You are not among them, and thus they are all laughing at you and the ignominious flaccid 4nos for haplessly supporting my cause celebre.



*Nobody Cares.....Bob.*


*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Of course any major criminal conspiracy involving dozens of defendants working on one side of such a coordinated conspiracy typically are prosecuted without the government prosecutors ever naming, indicting, charging, arresting, perp walking, arraigning, and then trying anyone on the other half of that conspiracy.  

So all you snowflakes.  Don’t expect anyone with names sounding like dump, dump unioner, derick dump, pushner, donway, efaunka, jiller, dannon, bowen, or throne to ever be indicted.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

It’s not like anyone with names sounding like blynn, hates, yapadopolus, dope dicks, rebius or slicer have provided anyone with inconvertible evidence against anyone not yet named in some Republican led prosecutorial assignment legally authorized by the federal government.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Here let me help, (Peter)


Now I’m in a waiting room in a Chatsworth pot shop.  Two Hells Angels are stilling across from me.  I thought you were going to challenge any portion of my extremely overly extended run on sentence outlining the present status on the criminal investigation into Russian influence in the 2016 election, and the absence of any biases or appearance of biases in the investigation.  

Yet you’ve only deflected the challenge so far.  You could try whataboutism.  But that would be just another dodge.  I dare not want to think you an artful dodger, now guv’nor.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 13, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Now I’m in a waiting room in a Chatsworth pot shop.  Two Hells Angels are stilling across from me.  I thought you were going to challenge any portion of my extremely overly extended run on sentence outlining the present status on the criminal investigation into Russian influence in the 2016 election, and the absence of any biases or appearance of biases in the investigation.
> 
> Yet you’ve only deflected the challenge so far.  You could try whataboutism.  But that would be just another dodge.  I dare not want to think you an artful dodger, now guv’nor.


Why?


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 13, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Why?


Pot’s legal.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Pot’s legal.


Smoke 'em if you got 'em!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 15, 2018)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Of course any major criminal conspiracy involving dozens of defendants working on one side of such a coordinated conspiracy typically are prosecuted without the government prosecutors ever naming, indicting, charging, arresting, perp walking, arraigning, and then trying anyone on the other half of that conspiracy.
> 
> So all you snowflakes.  Don’t expect anyone with names sounding like dump, dump unioner, derick dump, pushner, donway, efaunka, jiller, dannon, bowen, or throne to ever be indicted.


Could be other people also


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Could be other people also


Could just be you.
(You're welcome for the thread bump)


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 17, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Could just be you.
> (You're welcome for the thread bump)


Could be a tumor


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 17, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Could be a tumor


Probably maybe.
(you're welcome again)


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 18, 2018)

Im a giver.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 19, 2018)




----------



## *GOBEARGO* (Jul 19, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


>


Describes you to a "T".


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 20, 2018)

Husker Dü said:


>


ppppppppppppppuuuuuuusssssssssssyyyyyyyyyy ggggggggrrrrraaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbeeeeeerrrrrrrr


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Jul 20, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> ppppppppppppppuuuuuuusssssssssssyyyyyyyyyy ggggggggrrrrraaaaaaaabbbbbbbbbeeeeeerrrrrrrr


Gettin' all worked up I see.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Jul 21, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Gettin' all worked up I see.


Friday night frump frenzy.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 10, 2018)

“The America we know and love doesn’t exist anymore,” Fox News host Laura Ingraham said last night (Aug. 8) in a segment directed at Democratic congressional candidate Alexandria Ocasio-Cortez.

“Massive demographic changes have been foisted upon the American people. And they’re changes that none of us ever voted for and most of us don’t like,” she said, adding that she was referring to both “illegal and legal immigration.”

 . . . yeah, welcome to reality you stupid racist cunt, nothing lasts forever or stays the same, grow up and learn to deal with change . . . it's inevitable. That goes for the rest of you crybaby, aggrieved bitches as well.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 10, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> . . . yeah, welcome to reality you stupid racist cunt, nothing lasts forever or stays the same, grow up and learn to deal with change . . . it's inevitable. That goes for the rest of you crybaby, aggrieved bitches as well.


Yes, tell us all about your coping skills, too funny.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 23, 2018)

“President Donald Trump discussed pardoning former campaign chairman Paul Manafort during a White House meeting in early June, *Trump lawyer Rudy Giuliani said Thursday* ― contradicting White House statements a day earlier denying that any such discussions had taken place.”


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 24, 2018)

Tom Cole, a Republican member of the House of Representatives, warned it was "too soon" to begin impeachment proceedings, but said: "If something comes out that is clear and convincing and impeachable, I think members will act."

"I think the president has to realise that the countdown to impeachment has already started,” he said. "He, at some point, will have to choose if he will face impeachment or if he will resign. It will be his choice. The congress will have no choice but to act.”

"At some point, we have to act."


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Friday night frump frenzy.


Friday night Frump Frenzy.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tom Cole, a Republican member of the House of Representatives, warned it was "too soon" to begin impeachment proceedings, but said: "If something comes out that is clear and convincing and impeachable, I think members will act."
> 
> "I think the president has to realise that the countdown to impeachment has already started,” he said. "He, at some point, will have to choose if he will face impeachment or if he will resign. It will be his choice. The congress will have no choice but to act.”
> 
> "At some point, we have to act."


When was the last time a President was impeached?


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 24, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Tom Cole, a Republican member of the House of Representatives, warned it was "too soon" to begin impeachment proceedings, but said: "If something comes out that is clear and convincing and impeachable, I think members will act."
> 
> "I think the president has to realise that the countdown to impeachment has already started,” he said. "He, at some point, will have to choose if he will face impeachment or if he will resign. It will be his choice. The congress will have no choice but to act.”
> 
> "At some point, we have to act."


No shit Sherlock...the key as Cole stated "*IF* something comes out that is clear and convincing and impeachable, I think members will act."


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 29, 2018)

Lion Eyes said:


> No shit Sherlock...the key as Cole stated "*IF* something comes out that is clear and convincing and impeachable, I think members will act."


You people amaze me.  So much effort to absorb and contemplate the inane and tangential reporting of local news that is actually anectodal drivel, than the obvious historic events that will make up the topical subjects of history and humanity our descendants will learn about and therefore debate.


----------



## espola (Aug 29, 2018)

Ricky Fandango said:


> When was the last time a President was impeached?


The problem with the word "impeached" is that it can be used whether or not the attempt successfully removed the offender from office.


----------



## Lion Eyes (Aug 29, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> You people amaze me.  So much effort to absorb and contemplate the inane and tangential reporting of local news that is actually anectodal drivel, than the obvious historic events that will make up the topical subjects of history and humanity our descendants will learn about and therefore debate.


If.....you people ....drivel...therefore....

Ergo...


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tell us all about your coping skills, too funny.


The power of the ignore button.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Yes, tell us all about your coping skills, too funny.


I kinda just did.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> The power of the ignore button.


I haven't had you on ignore, you just are of little interest.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I kinda just did.


No need for redundancy.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Aug 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I haven't had you on ignore, you just are of little interest.


Liar


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

I feel very badly for Paul Manafort and his wonderful family. “Justice” took a 12 year old tax case, among other things, applied tremendous pressure on him and, unlike Michael Cohen, he refused to “break” - make up stories in order to get a “deal.” Such respect for a brave man!

Donald Trump, August 22, 2018

A tweet that shall live ... in ... infamy!


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 14, 2018)

What? No Manafort’s a rat tweet from the idiot in chief yet?  It’s not like he has actual presidential activities any day of any week of any month of any year that deter him from the important business of a President of the United States since the end of the 18th century?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 14, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> What? No Manafort’s a rat tweet from the idiot in chief yet?  It’s not like he has actual presidential activities any day of any week of any month of any year that deter him from the important business of a President of the United States since the end of the 18th century?


He can't escape, Putin has him under 24/7/365 surveillance.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 17, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He can't escape, Putin has him under 24/7/365 surveillance.


You spastic nutters are hitting your stride again.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

I guess when t eventually tweets his disappointment with Manafort, in a manner distinct and incoherent as only t can muster, may we see an uptick in the kitchen forum by the usual gang of idiots.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> You spastic nutters are hitting your stride again.


Blah, blah blah, besides grade school, "I know you are but what an I?" retorts (the dizzy go to when feeling boxed in) do you (ever) have anything of any consequence to say?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Blah, blah blah, besides grade school, "I know you are but what *an* I?" retorts (the dizzy go to when feeling boxed in) do you (ever) have anything of any consequence to say?


grammarly.com


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 18, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> I feel very badly for Paul Manafort and his wonderful family. “Justice” took a 12 year old tax case, among other things, applied tremendous pressure on him and, unlike Michael Cohen, he refused to “break” - make up stories in order to get a “deal.” Such respect for a brave man!
> 
> Donald Trump, August 22, 2018
> 
> ...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 18, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> grammarly.com


Just so you know the typo you so gleefully attempt to highlight is an error in spelling, not a misuse of grammar . . . but I'm sure in your over-exuberant glee you failed, once again, to think, like always. I'm glad to see I gave you a reason to see yourself worthy. You are free to continue proof reading my stuff, because I won't.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (Sep 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know the typo you so gleefully attempt to highlight is an error in spelling, not a misuse of grammar . . . but I'm sure in your over-exuberant glee you failed, once again, to think, like always. I'm glad to see I gave you a reason to see yourself worthy. *You are free to continue proof reading my stuff, because I won't*.


Wounded rodent alert. nå er allerede gon


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 18, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Just so you know the typo you so gleefully attempt to highlight is an error in spelling, not a misuse of grammar . . . but I'm sure in your over-exuberant glee you failed, once again, to think, like always. I'm glad to see I gave you a reason to see yourself worthy. You are free to continue proof reading my stuff, because I won't.


I think can't is the word you are looking for.
You big dummy.


----------



## Nonononono (Oct 1, 2018)

Did Sean Hannity’s lawyer actually designate Elliot Briody as David Dennison as he did with Donald Trump in paying off women who either pose nude for money, or in Trump’s case, appear nude while having sex on film for money?  

It would explain the “paternity” reference in the Trump hush agreement, since GOP financial leader’s playboy model got pregnant.  Unless, and I’m just spitballing here, there’s a little guy about 10 now, who needs no Halloween costume to be a characture of t later this month.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Oct 1, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Did Sean Hannity’s lawyer actually designate Elliot Briody as David Dennison as he did with Donald Trump in paying off women who either pose nude for money, or in Trump’s case, appear nude while having sex on film for money?
> 
> It would explain the “paternity” reference in the Trump hush agreement, since GOP financial leader’s playboy model got pregnant.  Unless, and I’m just spitballing here, there’s a little guy about 10 now, who needs no Halloween costume to be a characture of t later this month.


Like, "Family values" icon Ted Nugent there are children they never knew about, all about . . . Here, there and everywhere.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 25, 2019)

David Dennison. 

Heeee’s back!!!


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> David Dennison.
> 
> Heeee’s back!!!


Was he Trump?


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> Was he Trump?



*Who......Adam Schiff for Brains.*


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Who......Adam Schiff for Brains.*


No. David Dennison. Wasn't that one of Trump's fake names? Did he get that Playboy bunny pregnant and get her an abortion?


----------



## nononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> No. David Dennison. Wasn't that one of Trump's fake names? Did he get that Playboy bunny pregnant and get her an abortion?



*Do you realize how STUPID you present yourself as...*

*A. Show us undeniable proof that he was actually even *
*with that woman and he didn't just pay her a nuisance*
*fee to STFU and go away.*

*B. Show us the certified Doctors report that states*
*she was actually pregnant.*

*C. Show us the certified Doctors report that specifically *
*states then citizen D. J. Trump was the source of the *
*biological sperm insemination that impregnated the*
*Playboy Bunny.*

*You don't know Schiff.....*


*Again...more Adam Schiff for Brains/" Messy " Financial BS propaganda....*


----------



## messy (Feb 26, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Do you realize how STUPID you present yourself as...*
> 
> *A. Show us undeniable proof that he was actually even *
> *with that woman and he didn't just pay her a nuisance*
> ...


Well, you certainly sound convinced.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 26, 2019)

messy said:


> No. David Dennison. Wasn't that one of Trump's fake names? Did he get that Playboy bunny pregnant and get her an abortion?


Trump uses at least four fake names.  John Miller and John Barron, as fake spokesmen for Trump, who know how successful and wonderful he is.  Carolin Gallegos, as a fake secretary to try to show Trump respects women, and then the Dennison guy. 

Dennison had sex with the porn star Daniels, then paid her off with a NGA. Idiots that spend hours writing long winded huge fonted posts that angrily challenge these facts are too stupid to look up the facts. 

Dennison and Daniels are photographed together. Their NGA includes clauses re paternity.

Dennison also fucked a playmate. Near identical NGA with her as well.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 26, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Trump uses at least four fake names.  John Miller and John Barron, as fake spokesmen for Trump, who know how successful and wonderful he is.  Carolin Gallegos, as a fake secretary to try to show Trump respects women, and then the Dennison guy.
> 
> Dennison had sex with the porn star Daniels, then paid her off with a NGA. Idiots that spend hours writing long winded huge fonted posts that angrily challenge these facts are too stupid to look up the facts.
> 
> ...


People with wealth and power seem to really enjoy fucking people in all different positions and walks of life. Some idiots seem to have developed a fetish for wanting to be fucked by these people and vote accordingly.


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 26, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> People with wealth and power seem to really enjoy fucking people in all different positions and walks of life. Some idiots seem to have developed a fetish for wanting to be fucked by these people and vote accordingly.


Because Dennison actually impregnated the playmate, his fixer had to add the paternity clauses to the NGA.


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Trump uses at least four fake names.  John Miller and John Barron, as fake spokesmen for Trump, who know how successful and wonderful he is.  Carolin Gallegos, as a fake secretary to try to show Trump respects women, and then the Dennison guy.
> 
> Dennison had sex with the porn star Daniels, then paid her off with a NGA. Idiots that spend hours writing long winded huge fonted posts that angrily challenge these facts are too stupid to look up the facts.
> 
> ...



*Hey long time Poster of " Stinky Donkey Dung ".....post some facts !*

*You are posting nothing factual....and YOU know it !*


----------



## Racist Joe (Feb 27, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Hey long time Poster of " Stinky Donkey Dung ".....post some facts !*
> 
> *You are posting nothing factual....and YOU know it !*


----------



## nononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Racist Joe said:


> View attachment 4070



*Thanks for revealing yet another one of your multiple accounts....*

*You don't have the " Balls " to post under only one account....*
*Let alone have the ability to decipher the TRUTH....*

*Carry on Knucklehead.*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Feb 27, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Because Dennison actually impregnated the playmate, his fixer had to add the paternity clauses to the NGA.


Dennison, through Cohen, has paid for multiple abortions. t though is as pure as a virgin snow!


----------



## Nonononono (Feb 27, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Dennison, through Cohen, has paid for multiple abortions. t though is as pure as a virgin snow!


Only two Dennison NDAs have been publicly produced. They contain clauses that clearly define his having impregnated each lady he bedded.  

Since the porn actress says she did not get pregnant from Dennison having ejaculated unprotected inside her vagina, there was no abortion Dennison needed to pay for. 

With the second woman who is also paid to be photographed without wearing clothes, here Dennison paid for the abortion. It says it right in the NDA.


----------



## messy (Feb 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Only two Dennison NDAs have been publicly produced. They contain clauses that clearly define his having impregnated each lady he bedded.
> 
> Since the porn actress says she did not get pregnant from Dennison having ejaculated unprotected inside her vagina, there was no abortion Dennison needed to pay for.
> 
> With the second woman who is also paid to be photographed without wearing clothes, here Dennison paid for the abortion. It says it right in the NDA.


I think these Cohen hearings are really going to reflect poorly on Hillary. And between Mueller and SDNY and all of her closest advisors going to jail, it might get worse for Hillary as the wheels of justice continue to turn. Lock Her Up!

I will absolutely resign from the Democratic party if there is a presidential nominee from that party holding a rally with a bunch of idiots shouting in unison to lock somebody up.
It is the dumbest thing I have ever seen and shames our country.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Feb 28, 2019)

messy said:


> I think these Cohen hearings are really going to reflect poorly on Hillary. And between Mueller and SDNY and all of her closest advisors going to jail, it might get worse for Hillary as the wheels of justice continue to turn. Lock Her Up!
> 
> I will absolutely resign from the Democratic party if there is a presidential nominee from that party holding a rally with a bunch of idiots shouting in unison to lock somebody up.
> It is the dumbest thing I have ever seen and shames our country.


Way to take a stand.


----------



## Racist Joe (Mar 1, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Way to take a stand.


Exactly.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

messy said:


> I think these Cohen hearings are really going to reflect poorly on Hillary. And between Mueller and SDNY and all of her closest advisors going to jail, it might get worse for Hillary as the wheels of justice continue to turn. Lock Her Up!
> 
> I will absolutely resign from the Democratic party if there is a presidential nominee from that party holding a rally with a bunch of idiots shouting in unison to lock somebody up.
> It is the dumbest thing I have ever seen and shames our country.


I really don’t believe he knew about it.


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 250294, member: 2987"

Trump uses at least four fake names.  John Miller and John Barron, as fake spokesmen for Trump,
who know how successful and wonderful he is.  Carolin Gallegos, as a fake secretary to try to show
Trump respects women, and then the Dennison guy.
*Where does the above conglomeration of words *
*show a " DD " actually had sex with Horse Face.*


Dennison had sex with the porn star Daniels, then paid her off with a NGA.
*Show us where he actually had sex with Horse Face....*

Idiots that spend hours writing long winded huge fonted posts that angrily
challenge these facts are too stupid to look up the facts.
*Under you skin...in your head...I reside.*


Dennison and Daniels are photographed together.
*Do you know how stupid the above comment is....Really.*
*That just confirms what I've stated ALL ALONG !*
*They used a photograph to extort cash from candidate Trump*
*and he paid the " Fleas " $ 130,000.00 to go away. Quite Simple !*


Their NGA includes clauses re paternity.
*And...Your point ...*
*What " NDA " doesn't when " Sexual "*
*allegations are thrown at the Barn Wall....*



Dennison also fucked a playmate. Near identical NGA with her as well.
*Really....Who cares....Where's the " NDA ".....*
*Where's the paternity test....*
*You got any of that ....*


/QUOTE



*Urine Idiot.....and an Envious/Jealous one at that....*


----------



## nononono (Mar 1, 2019)

*CPL doesn't have it in his documents....odd....at least these that*
*I found........*


http://tmz.vo.llnwd.net/o28/newsdesk/tmz_documents/stormy-daniels-sues-trump-redacted.pdf


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

But the president had no involvement pertaining to my clearance or my husband’s clearance — zero.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

He tells me he didn’t know about it, and I will take him at his word.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 1, 2019)

nononono said:


> QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 250294, member: 2987"
> 
> Trump uses at least four fake names.  John Miller and John Barron, as fake spokesmen for Trump,
> who know how successful and wonderful he is.  Carolin Gallegos, as a fake secretary to try to show
> ...


That old hag hates my ass.


----------



## nononono (Mar 2, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> He tells me he didn’t know about it, and I will take him at his word.


*Wasn't that BHO & HRC's lines.........*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 3, 2019)

86 Years Ago Today Feb 27, 1933...The Burning of The TRUTH !


----------



## nononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> 86 Years Ago Today Feb 27, 1933...The Burning of The TRUTH !


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 4, 2019)

Did Dennison get his pardon yet?  No?  Never mind.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 5, 2019)

nononono said:


>


Jesus. I shoulda blown his head off when I had the chance.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 6, 2019)

One of the things, importantly that nono promised me last night is regardless he’s not going to do fecal and monkey butt pictures and nuclear. 

Not going to do pooping. So I trust him, and I take him at his word. I hope that’s true.


----------



## nononono (Mar 6, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> One of the things, importantly that nono promised me last night is regardless he’s not going to do fecal and monkey butt pictures and nuclear.
> 
> Not going to do pooping. So I trust him, and I take him at his word. I hope that’s true.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 7, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2019)

David Dennison, Jr. with a Woman he has never been photographed together. In fact, this photo does not actually exist.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Calling David Dennison.  NDA in Individual Aisle #1.


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 8, 2019)

Wait. Who’d a thunk she swings both ways?  Denise Dennison, that’s who.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4148 Wait. Who’d a thunk she swings both ways?  Denise Dennison, that’s who.


Wow, even Madames and hookers like t!


----------



## nononono (Mar 8, 2019)

*Shhhhhh.......ya all eva heard o " Arkancide " ............*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4145


Get another pardon drawn up, tout suite!!!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 10, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Shhhhhh.......ya all eva heard o " Arkancide " ............*


Nice comeback no nuts.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Where’s my little 4 nuts?


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nice comeback no nuts.


*Weak retort...steak drapes.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 10, 2019)

You brought this on yourself, numbnos.


----------



## nononono (Mar 10, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4181
> 
> You brought this on yourself, numbnos.



*You so lonely.....frozen Bob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

I’m going with The Creepy Don. His left index finger is of particular concern.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4206 I’m going with The Creepy Don. His left index finger is of particular concern.




*Sick Fuck....!*


----------



## Mildred Ratched RN (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Sick Fuck....!*


Good. Good. Let it out.  

Now it sounds like we are in agreement. Trump is one sick fuck.  The next step is to discuss why you feel so compelled to defend everything he does.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Sick Fuck....!*


That is absolutely hilarious coming from a sleaze ball like you . . . "Lick it if you want to", your hypocrisy has no limits, OBVI.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Mildred Ratched RN said:


> Good. Good. Let it out.
> 
> Now it sounds like we are in agreement. Trump is one sick fuck.  The next step is to discuss why you feel so compelled to defend everything he does.


*Posting under your other account won't*
*help you.....*
*Bob......now... now...!*
*We had a talk about this..*
*You can go to jail for what you are implying....*
*You know very well posting that picture along with the *
*subtle implication is grounds for arrest....*
*You need to look it up....*

*I tried to give you an out ya SICK FUCK !*


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is absolutely hilarious coming from a sleaze ball like you . . . "Lick it if you want to", your hypocrisy has no limits, OBVI.


*Rodent....Rodent......you must understand intent.*

*I understand yours and respond in kind....*


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> That is absolutely hilarious coming from a sleaze ball like you . . . "Lick it if you want to", your hypocrisy has no limits, OBVI.


You've come a long way, you used to talk shit on my OBVI and now you use it.
Too funny.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4206 I’m going with The Creepy Don. His left index finger is of particular concern.


Maybe you should look at his other index finger, you Sick Fuck.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Maybe you should look at his other index finger, you Sick Fuck.


*Ah poor Bob......He's dreaming again about the *
*fingers of Hollywood's " Scotty Bowers "....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Perfectly normal photo.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4207 Perfectly normal photo.


*You don't realize what your doing do you.....*
*You might want to look up the legal issues you've immersed*
*yourself in....Your avatar coupled with your comments towards a sitting *
*President are grounds for at the very least a Secret Service visit or two....*

*Even Creepy Porn Lawyer was smart enough to stop....*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You don't realize what your doing do you.....*
> *You might want to look up the legal issues you've immersed*
> *yourself in....Your avatar coupled with your comments towards a sitting *
> *President are grounds for at the very least a Secret Service visit or two....*
> ...


Yep, you were the, "My daddies in the FBI(an Astronaut or some other far flung fantasy)" kid and haven't grown emotionally one iota since. You enjoy being laughed at? Masochist?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You don't realize what your doing do you.....*
> *You might want to look up the legal issues you've immersed*
> *yourself in....Your avatar coupled with your comments towards a sitting *
> *President are grounds for at the very least a Secret Service visit or two....*
> ...


18 U.S. 1024.  Any person with or without intent shall be guilty of gross malfeasance, a felony, upon publicly displaying fecal matter, monkey tuckuses, or idiotic hypocrisy on any form of publicly available media, including without limitation, youth soccer “off topic” threads of no greater participants than 5 to 6 fellow knuckleheads.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Yep, you were the, "My daddies in the FBI(an Astronaut or some other far flung fantasy)" kid and haven't grown emotionally one iota since. You enjoy being laughed at? Masochist?









*Oh my.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You don't realize what your doing do you.....*
> *You might want to look up the legal issues you've immersed*
> *yourself in....Your avatar coupled with your comments towards a sitting *
> *President are grounds for at the very least a Secret Service visit or two....*
> ...


My avatar you say. What’s wrong with a widely disseminated photo of a portly vain man standing in popular points of public gatherings in several major US cities?

Exactly what are you implying?  The FBI is monitoring these transmissions.


----------



## nononono (Mar 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> My avatar you say. What’s wrong with a widely disseminated photo of a portly vain man standing in popular points of public gatherings in several major US cities?
> 
> Exactly what are you implying?  The FBI is monitoring these transmissions.



*Yes мы are .....the joke is on you.*


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Yes мы are .....the joke is on you.*


Whenever n uses the Cyrillic alphabet we are reminded of who he is...hence all the conspiracy stuff...


----------



## messy (Mar 13, 2019)

nononono said:


> *You don't realize what your doing do you.....*
> *You might want to look up the legal issues you've immersed*
> *yourself in....Your avatar coupled with your comments towards a sitting *
> *President are grounds for at the very least a Secret Service visit or two....*
> ...


What does it say about someone who objectifies their own daughter like Trump did when he said, “She’s hot, I would date her if she wasn’t my daughter?” That is not funny. it is funny. It is really disturbing.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 13, 2019)

messy said:


> What does it say about someone who objectifies their own daughter like Trump did when he said, “She’s hot, I would date her if she wasn’t my daughter?” That is not funny. it is funny. It is really disturbing.


Ohh. What a smell of sulphur!  

Baiting the efluescent 4nos is best on a day in which his philosophical beliefs are tested.  Already feeling cornered and confused, his reaction time and flight/fight impulses are at heightened levels. 

Hit him early and constant in a flurry of factually indisputable quotes or photos that disrupt his world order.  Once he bites, a quick tug with an acerbic retort, and the race is on.

Lost in the fun is the sad reality that so many of his ardent fans sit on the sidelines, neither coming to his defense nor protecting his flank.  A sad commentary on this, the most dumbest catch.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You've come a long way, you used to talk shit on my OBVI and now you use it.
> Too funny.


Used for affect, but you wouldn't know the difference.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Used for affect, but you wouldn't know the difference.


Your infatuation with me is in full bloom, must be the spring time affect.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 14, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your infatuation with me is in full bloom, must be the spring time affect.


So you see being called dumb as a pick up line? You must think people are hitting on you all day everyday.


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> Whenever n uses the Cyrillic alphabet we are reminded of who he is...hence all the conspiracy stuff...


*Ahhhh ( We ).....you looked it up " Messy " ....my little yapping Chihuahua.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

messy said:


> What does it say about someone who objectifies their own daughter like Trump did when he said, “She’s hot, I would date her if she wasn’t my daughter?” That is not funny. it is funny. It is really disturbing.



*Yur a sad little " Messy " Financial that needs to relive history, rather than learn it..*


----------



## nononono (Mar 14, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> So you see being called dumb as a pick up line? You must think people are hitting on you all day everyday.










*That left BIG toe is crying out for you to suck on it Rodent.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 16, 2019)

Looking more like Denise Dennison may need a pardon in the near future.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4250


I hope that's just sweat.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope that's just sweat.


It’s not.


----------



## espola (Mar 17, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I hope that's just sweat.


I had one of those days once, but I wasn't wearing white pants.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

His condition is getting worse.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> I had one of those days once, but I wasn't wearing white pants.


Once?
You mean once a week, right?


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Once?
> You mean once a week, right?


More than once, certainly, but not in the last few weeks.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> More than once, certainly, but not in the last few weeks.


Congrats.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> It’s not.


So, you spent some time on this one.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

espola said:


> More than once, certainly, but not in the last few weeks.


You are alright E, no more diaper jokes from me.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Mar 18, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> His condition is getting worse.


Yes, his affliction of being president doesn't look like it's going away anytime soon.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> So, you spent some time on this one.


Seems we both are expending comparable energies toward the same purpose.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are alright E, no more diaper jokes from me.


You do have a big heart.
Givers give.


----------



## espola (Mar 18, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> You are alright E, no more diaper jokes from me.


Astronaut underwear.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)

avanatti


----------



## espola (Mar 25, 2019)

espola said:


> Astronaut underwear.


I overdosed on the cough medicine yesterday (took the nighttime stuff in the daytime).  When I walked out to my car, I almost passed out.  I had to sit down on the pavement so I wouldn't pee my pants.

Now if I had been wearing my astronaut underwear, no problem.


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)

avanatti was framed


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 25, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Mar 26, 2019)

ti


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> avanatti was framed





nononono said:


> *Oh my my......*
> 
> *
> 
> ...


A fish called nono


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4250












*The TRUTH.....Bob's a LIAR.*


----------



## nononono (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> A fish called nono



*A sack full of " Bob ".....*


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 28, 2019)

DAMAND!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Mar 28, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> DAMAND!


What about Afflack?


----------



## Nonononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Bottom frames are the photoshopped result of the embarrassing original above


----------



## nononono (Mar 31, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Bottom frames are the photoshopped result of the embarrassing original above




*Foul....*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

So about that full Mueller Report.  Everyone still cool with it being released in its entirety?  87% of the country wants it produced.  Don’t tell me the usual gang of idiots here is part of the 13%. 

Barr before Congress will by far exceed all time viewership, if the pantywaist even shows up as currently promising.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So about that full Mueller Report.  Everyone still cool with it being released in its entirety?  87% of the country wants it produced.  Don’t tell me the usual gang of idiots here is part of the 13%.
> 
> Barr before Congress will by far exceed all time viewership, if the pantywaist even shows up as currently promising.


The only problem is that it's illegal to release it all without a court order, you douchebags have one of those?


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only problem is that it's illegal to release it all without a court order, you douchebags have one of those?


Wrong again t-penis breath.  The Committee just voted to authorize a subpoena today.  That's one of the steps that brought down Nixon.  You remember him, he was "not a crook", but while his co-conspirator AG was denying any wrongdoing, Congress got busy.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> The only problem is that it's illegal to release it all without a court order, you douchebags have one of those?


The Pentagon Papers were illegally leaked then published.  The Mueller Report will go the same route.  Happy trails to you.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Wrong again t-penis breath.  The Committee just voted to authorize a subpoena today.  That's one of the steps that brought down Nixon.  You remember him, he was "not a crook", but while his co-conspirator AG was denying any wrongdoing, Congress got busy.


These nutters don’t like history. Too many facts getting in the way of their fantasies. 

Although that subpoena won’t result in the production of the full unedited report. Nor will the courts enforce it. I’m not aware of a federal statute that will control its full release against the various Rule 6(e) procedural hurdles. 

A good old fashioned leak is just the  ticket here.  Like taking a sticky bloody bandage off the bone spurs of a draft dodging below average privileged doofus.  Quick and complete. 

Ouch. This is gonna hurt. They better get their “MUELLER AND HIS 13 ANGRY DEMOCRATS ARE ABOUT TO GO TO JAIL” storyline back in production.


----------



## espola (Apr 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> These nutters don’t like history. Too many facts getting in the way of their fantasies.
> 
> Although that subpoena won’t result in the production of the full unedited report. Nor will the courts enforce it. I’m not aware of a federal statute that will control its full release against the various Rule 6(e) procedural hurdles.
> 
> ...


Right after (2) Secrecy is (3) Exceptions.

https://www.law.cornell.edu/rules/frcrmp/rule_6


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> So about that full Mueller Report.  Everyone still cool with it being released in its entirety?  87% of the country wants it produced.  Don’t tell me the usual gang of idiots here is part of the 13%.
> 
> Barr before Congress will by far exceed all time viewership, if the pantywaist even shows up as currently promising.



*The report will be released in conjunction with ALL of the 
contents of the Weiner Lap top...
That means ALL of the contacts made to and from......!*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

espola said:


> Right after (2) Secrecy is (3) Exceptions.
> 
> https://www.law.cornell.edu/rules/frcrmp/rule_6


Sure. Where’s the exception at issue?


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

...


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 3, 2019)

nononono said:


> *The report will be released in conjunction with ALL of the
> contents of the Weiner Lap top...
> That means ALL of the contacts made to and from......!*


You ok?

Oh wait. Of course not.


----------



## nononono (Apr 3, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You ok?
> 
> Oh wait. Of course not.


*Yoooooo hoooooo.......oh Creepy old Bob....might want to change your
avatar...Creepy old Bob....
No Velveeta for you until you change that Creepy Avatar you’ve been pining
over for quite some time.....
Just Nasty.......*..


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> You ok?
> 
> Oh wait. Of course not.


He hasn't been well since the incident.


----------



## nononono (Apr 7, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> He hasn't been well since the incident.



*I see your " Bottom feeding Buddy Bob " changed his avatar.....*

*You are next with that " Do You Remember " children's memory board Avatar....*

*Can't have it on this forum....Now what !*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 8, 2019)




----------



## nononono (Apr 8, 2019)

*Bob appears to be an......*

*




*

*slug to manipulate.....*


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> ...


https://twitter.com/mel_faith1/status/1116449297367740434


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/mel_faith1/status/1116449297367740434


Republicans like you have the worst sense of humor I've ever seen. Are there any funny republicans? This is just not funny at all, as with everything you post.
Dennis Miller cashes in on right wing stuff because he lost his career (stopped being funny) and those are the only idiots who will go see him. Even the redneck guys like Larry the Cable Guy and Jeff Foxworthy are probably not republicans, because they're funny.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/mel_faith1/status/1116449297367740434


Thank you for supporting the cause.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Thank you for supporting the cause.


Don't mention it.
Ima giver.


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans like you have the worst sense of humor I've ever seen. Are there any funny republicans? This is just not funny at all, as with everything you post.
> Dennis Miller cashes in on right wing stuff because he lost his career (stopped being funny) and those are the only idiots who will go see him. Even the redneck guys like Larry the Cable Guy and Jeff Foxworthy are probably not republicans, because they're funny.


Hilarious.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> https://twitter.com/mel_faith1/status/1116449297367740434


That's fucking hilarious, but the truth these libs, their depressio  meds have taken away their sense of humor. They will get it back in 2024.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Apr 11, 2019)

messy said:


> Republicans like you have the worst sense of humor I've ever seen. Are there any funny republicans? This is just not funny at all, as with everything you post.
> Dennis Miller cashes in on right wing stuff because he lost his career (stopped being funny) and those are the only idiots who will go see him. Even the redneck guys like Larry the Cable Guy and Jeff Foxworthy are probably not republicans, because they're funny.


Your nose is runny and your eyes are red.


----------



## messy (Apr 11, 2019)

Sheriff Joe said:


> Your nose is runny and your eyes are red.


Sounds like I hit a nerve. Can’t argue the facts. Republican comedy is huge, isn’t it? Coming to an arena near you...oh wait...


----------



## nononono (Apr 12, 2019)

messy said:


> Sounds like I hit a nerve. Can’t argue the facts. Republican comedy is huge, isn’t it? Coming to an arena near you...oh wait...


*Everyone needs to laugh at themselves and others periodically.....

You just provide an overwhelming amount of  " Messy " material.
*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 14, 2019)

nononono said:


> *Everyone needs to laugh at me !!!*


----------



## nononono (Apr 14, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 4457


*Admiration is the best flattery......*

*Thanks Bob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 19, 2019)

Can Trump pardon Dennison?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

That defamation suit by one the victims of Trump sexual assaults is over, right?

What!?!  It’s still active?  And it’s in state court from which Trump can’t remove to federal court?  MAGA!


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Apr 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> That defamation suit by one the victims of Trump sexual assaults is over, right?
> 
> What!?!  It’s still active?  And it’s in state court from which Trump can’t remove to federal court?  MAGA!


t's only hope is to abolish The Constitution and name himself POTUS* for life.


----------



## Nonononono (Apr 30, 2019)

True that


----------



## Nonononono (May 1, 2019)

Although suggested nono is a dope, it depends on the definition of “suggest.”

One indication is his willingness to advance evidence he’s a proverbial minnow.


----------



## nononono (May 1, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Although suggested nono is a dope, it depends on the definition of “suggest.”
> 
> One indication is his willingness to advance evidence he’s a proverbial minnow.



*Psssst....Bob !*

*Yeah you....*

*You need to wash...the fish smell emanates thru the internet.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 3, 2019)

Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!

We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.

In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.


----------



## nononono (May 4, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Comrades in the Democratic Party! Along with a whole bunch of other criminal operatives!
> 
> We are up for treasonous charges in the weeks to come. Though we scoff and laugh all we want this week, everything said by a wise thinker for the last two years is now coming TRUE.
> 
> In the weeks to come it is going to get really nasty for our operatives who are tools for the DNC/FBI/CIA/DOJ and other weaponized departments of Obama’s administration.



*“ Messy “ wants his diaper back ........better pull it out.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Strange comment coming from a supporter of the porn star president who has a porn star wife.


How dare you!  You are indeed vial. 

To allege so scurrilous a slander that Melania was a porn star.  The very idea is appalling and far beneath the dignity of a rebuttal. 

She was a whore.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 4, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t's only hope is to abolish The Constitution and name himself POTUS* for life.


I’m sure you people will nominate a candidate that will achieve the same results.


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

At least we can all get back to Infrastructure Week, now that this whole Russer Thing is over, and there’s no likelihood of further Trump obstruction by dangling pardons to folks like Flynn. 

Wait now. Oh, sorry.  Spoke too soon.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> At least we can all get back to Infrastructure Week, now that this whole Russer Thing is over, and there’s no likelihood of further Trump obstruction by dangling pardons to folks like Flynn.
> 
> Wait now. Oh, sorry.  Spoke too soon.


Shocking


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> At least we can all get back to Infrastructure Week, now that this whole Russer Thing is over, and there’s no likelihood of further Trump obstruction by dangling pardons to folks like Flynn.
> 
> Wait now. Oh, sorry.  Spoke too soon.


You people..


----------



## nononono (May 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> At least we can all get back to Infrastructure Week, now that this whole Russer Thing is over, and there’s no likelihood of further Trump obstruction by dangling pardons to folks like Flynn.
> 
> Wait now. Oh, sorry.  Spoke too soon.


*A fool and his Brain are soon parted with the *
*above advanced TDS symptoms displayed....*

*He and his " Hot " wife live in your muddled cranium.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 16, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> You people..


What people?  The American people?  Yes. What about us?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (May 17, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> What people?  The American people?  Yes. What about us?


Orange man bad.
smh...


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 17, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Orange man bad.
> smh...


Maybe you could list some reasons why t is worthy of your loyal devotion, maybe you could sway some votes your way? Go ahead give it shot, what do you have to lose you haven't already abandoned?


----------



## Nonononono (May 23, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Maybe you could list some reasons why t is worthy of your loyal devotion, maybe you could sway some votes your way? Go ahead give it shot, what do you have to lose you haven't already abandoned?


I’ll start him off. His many achomlishments.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll start him off. His many achomlishments.


 . . . we can now add arbitrator for what Congress can and can't do, Constitution be damned.

And would that be "achomplishments" as in chomping up democracy and the Constitution?


----------



## nononono (May 23, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> I’ll start him off. His many achomlishments.


*What's with the Guatemalan Stop Sign in your Avatar..... *


----------



## Nonononono (May 29, 2019)




----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 29, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> How dare you!  You are indeed vial.
> 
> To allege so scurrilous a slander that Melania was a porn star.  The very idea is appalling and far beneath the dignity of a rebuttal.
> 
> She was a whore.


There's that as well.


----------



## espola (May 29, 2019)

Who would have guessed a couple of years ago that Jeff Sessions may turn out to be in retrospect the most honorable member of t's Cabinet?


----------



## nononono (Jun 1, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> There's that as well.


*More Jealousy and Envy by " The Rodent "....*


----------



## Nonononono (Jun 7, 2019)

“The only thing we have to fear, is covfefe.”

Not so great moments in presidential history.


----------



## Nonononono (Jul 6, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)




----------



## Nonononono (Jul 9, 2019)

Whoops.  Previous post was unfair to Trump.  Out of context. Here it is in full context.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Jul 9, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> View attachment 5059 Whoops.  Previous post was unfair to Trump.  Out of context. Here it is in full context.


Boobs and belly.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 11, 2019)

Now David Dennison?  He might be a little concerned about those thousands of documents waiting to be revealed.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Once just a national joke, and now running the nation he has become an international joke and brought the nation along with him.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Once just a national joke, and now running the nation he has become an international joke and brought the nation along with him.


And what about his friendship with Epstein?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Aug 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And what about his friendship with Epstein?


They enjoyed many of the same things.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> They enjoyed many of the same things.


And both liked them on the younger side, as I remember.


----------



## nononono (Aug 16, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And both liked them on the younger side, as I remember.


*You and Your character " Tony Clifton "....*
*Now go say ten " Hail Mary's " and count*
*the Rosary 1oo times....*

*Ya Filthy Deviant...!*


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And what about his friendship with Epstein?


You mean former President Clinton? Who, even after knowing about Epstein, continued his friendship with him? Or President Trump, who kicked him out of his resort and banned him after learning what a creep he was? Your heroes are just like Espola, creepy liars...


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> You mean former President Clinton? Who, even after knowing about Epstein, continued his friendship with him? Or President Trump, who kicked him out of his resort and banned him after learning what a creep he was? Your heroes are just like Espola, creepy liars...


Calm down, Einstein.  You have spelling issues.  Crack a dictionary.  

You have anger issues, too.  Get therapy. 

Thanks for resurrecting this thread, though.  Always good to remind us all of the countless ways Trump will need to inevitably seek to pardon himself.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Calm down, Einstein.  You have spelling issues.  Crack a dictionary.
> 
> You have anger issues, too.  Get therapy.
> 
> Thanks for resurrecting this thread, though.  Always good to remind us all of the countless ways Trump will need to inevitably seek to pardon himself.


 Hmmm, now were have I read this post before? Ratboy or Turdacious. Turdacious or Ratboy.
Careful loser, your alter ego is beginning to crack..


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 30, 2019)

Multi Sport said:


> Hmmm, now were have I read this post before? Ratboy or Turdacious. Turdacious or Ratboy.
> Careful loser, your alter ego is beginning to crack..


Good luck with your investigation, Sherlock.  were-ever it leads.


----------



## Multi Sport (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Good luck with your investigation, Sherlock.  were-ever it leads.


Maybe you should give the same advice to Turdacious... the original Inspector Gadget.


----------



## messy (Aug 30, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> And both liked them on the younger side, as I remember.


“He’s a terrific guy...” “...and likes beautiful women as much as I do...many of them are on the younger side.”


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Aug 30, 2019)

messy said:


> “He’s a terrific guy...” “...and likes beautiful women as much as I do...many of them are on the younger side.”


If Im not mistaken, he said the exact same thing about Hillary Clinton....
or was it Oprah?


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 7, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> If Im not mistaken, he said the exact same thing about Hillary Clinton....
> or was it Oprah?


Yet his boasting of his long friendship with a pedophile is ok with you?  Is there anything he can do you wouldn’t find unacceptable?


----------



## Ricky Fandango (Sep 8, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Yet his boasting of his long friendship with a pedophile is ok with you?  Is there anything he can do you wouldn’t find unacceptable?


Awww, you miss me.


----------



## espola (Sep 8, 2019)

Ricky Fandango said:


> Awww, you miss me.


You didn't answer the question.


----------



## messy (Sep 8, 2019)

espola said:


> You didn't answer the question.


Don’t press him. He needed a strongman to worship. The nutjob with the sharpie is turning out not to be that guy...so he’s hurt.


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 8, 2019)

messy said:


> Don’t press him. He needed a strongman to worship. The nutjob with the sharpie is turning out not to be that guy...so he’s hurt.


t is soft, pampered, silver spoon soft.


----------



## nononono (Sep 9, 2019)

QUOTE="Nonononono, post: 286597, member: 2987"

Yet his boasting of his long friendship with a pedophile
is ok with you?
*Why are you asking the Forum that question, the Bano *
*mirror is the place you should address " Your " issue...*

Is there anything he can do you wouldn’t
find unacceptable?
*You really are painted into a corner aren't *
*YOU !*


/QUOTE







*Rachel Chandler with Bill Clinton on Jeffrey Epstein's plane to*
*"Pedo " Island.....*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 10, 2019)

Hillary Hillary Hillary !


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 11, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hillary Hillary Hillary !


Hillary! Benghazi! Uranium 1, 2 & 3! ACA! EPA! BLM! USDA! Federal Reserve! Conservation! National park service! America!


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> t is soft, pampered, silver spoon soft.


Almost like a union boy.


----------



## espola (Sep 11, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hillary! Benghazi! Uranium 1, 2 & 3! ACA! EPA! BLM! USDA! Federal Reserve! Conservation! National park service! America!


And we didn't start the fire.


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 12, 2019)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Hillary! Benghazi! Uranium 1, 2 & 3! ACA! EPA! BLM! USDA! Federal Reserve! Conservation! National park service! America!


Not to mention Mike Pounce.


----------



## Sheriff Joe (Sep 12, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Not to mention Mike Pounce.


Can you believe Kameltoe Harris wants to let all the none violent criminals out of prison?


----------



## Hüsker Dü (Sep 12, 2019)

espola said:


> And we didn't start the fire.


I like that song.


----------



## nononono (Sep 13, 2019)

Nonononono said:


> Hillary Hillary Hillary !


*Weiner, Weiner, Weiner !*

*




*

*




*

*




*


----------



## Nonononono (Sep 15, 2019)

I did try and fuck her.


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 22, 2020)

I wonder who won the Stormy Daniels lawsuit about trump humping a porn actress when his third wife was pregnant, then lying about it?


----------



## messy (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I wonder who won the Stormy Daniels lawsuit about trump humping a porn actress when his third wife was pregnant, then lying about it?


Wait, I get confused. Are Stormy and “The Storm” two different things?
#MAGA.
Btw, when does “MAGA” happen? After The Storm? LOL!


----------



## nononono (Aug 22, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I wonder who won the Stormy Daniels lawsuit about trump humping a porn actress when his third wife was pregnant, then lying about it?



*Her Lawyer bought an " Italian Trophy Car " and partied the rest away.....*
*
" We The People " know who won...!
*
*MAGA WIN AGAIN**..........!*

*DEMOCRATS = CRIMINALS*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Her Lawyer bought an " Italian Trophy Car " and partied the rest away.....*
> 
> *" We The People " know who won...!*
> 
> ...


Would you mind offering your opinions elsewhere.


----------



## nononono (Aug 26, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> Would you mind offering your opinions elsewhere.


*Your " Little " Grey cabinet of mush is empty of retorts....awwww ..Poor Poor Bob The Slob.*


----------



## Nonononono (Aug 26, 2020)

nononono said:


> *Your " Little " Grey cabinet of mush is empty of retorts....awwww ..Poor Poor Bob The Slob.*


I asked you nicely to stop posting on this forum.


----------



## nononono (Aug 27, 2020)

Nonononono said:


> I asked you nicely to stop posting on this forum.


*So now you are the Forum Moderator......*
*
That funny.

You came on this Forum in one of it's previous iterations and promptly proceeded
to insult me with every vile comment you could muster, now because you can't handle 
the heat I stated I would reciprocate with .....you are going to remove me....Hmmm.
*
*You definitely are a maldito coño .....*


----------

